# Black lives don't matter...



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

... at least more so than any other life matters.

I am sick of the BLM movement. I am sick of all this racial crap from all sides.

A cuban life sure as hell mattered when the cuban corpsman had his fingers inside my body stopping the blood flowing. A black life mattered when he drew fire so I could crawl/get drug outta the line of fire. Apparently, a white life mattered to him cause he drew fire for me. A black life sure as hell mattered when most of him was sprayed all over me. The was an indian (the bow and arrow kind), he mattered to someone for sure. He really mattered to us as he was killed dragging a black corpse to safety so his body would find his family. A mexican, white and black life mattered to me, I got hit making sure their back was covered.

See all life matters, period. 

I grew up in an extremely racist household. No, I was raised in an extremely racist household. I grew up in the suck and my family was all different colors. I would willingly die for them and they for me. My dad was wrong, my corps wasn't.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree.

You wouldn't know it from the news, the politicians or those with their own agenda - most people in the country feel that way.

My son in law, a Yankee - but he 'can't hep it', told my daughter, "One of the things I like about you and your Mother is the fact you are a little crazy - but you're kinda proud of the fact."

Now that that's stated, I do believe all these movement are being orchestrated, funded and promoted for a reason - and it has nothing to do with making life better for blacks, anyone else, or this country. I don't think it has any positive goals - just the opposite - and perhaps a scary one.

I don't exactly know what to do about it - just recognize it and keep watch. Maybe not fan the flames so much by declaring so many things 'racist' that clearly have nothing to do with race.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Many are sick of it also. I'm reading up, stuff coming out right now, some of these sick groups have a plan for 9/11 coming up. Be aware people.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Many are sick of it also. I'm reading up, stuff coming out right now, some of these sick groups have a plan for 9/11 coming up. Be aware people.


Possibly,

One of my thoughts is, if these things escalate, a really good reason for the federal government to step in and decide they need to do our policing for us.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Trixie said:


> Possibly,
> 
> One of my thoughts is, if these things escalate, a really good reason for the federal government to step in and decide they need to do our policing for us.


Exactly what the fed. gov. wants. THAT would be horrible.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

That's what they want to do, Trixie. Maybe not with the next administration. I would love to see Rudy Guiliani be Attorney General.
The crime rate would go down in a hurry. He'd lock the crooks up and throw away the key.:lock:


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> That's what they want to do, Trixie. Maybe not with the next administration. I would love to see Rudy Guiliani be Attorney General.
> The crime rate would go down in a hurry. He'd lock the crooks up and throw away the key.:lock:


From you're lips to God's ear - but I don't know that I have any faith in that.

Mayor Rudy might want to do something and try to do something - but I believe this is something desired by people or organizations bigger than our politicians.

He seemed to do a good job in NYC, with a lot of opposition, but don't know how he would do interfering with the agenda on a national level.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Trixie said:


> From you're lips to God's ear - but I don't know that I have any faith in that.
> 
> Mayor Rudy might want to do something and try to do something - but I believe this is something desired by people or organizations bigger than our politicians.
> 
> He seemed to do a good job in NYC, with a lot of opposition, but don't know how he would do interfering with the agenda on a national level.


Everytime someone brave enough to come forward and speak out like Rudy does, more will also. We CAN stop this ruin of our Country.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Rudy got the mobs gone......It takes one fearless guy to do that!

I was so disappointed when he did not run for President. I think he would have made a great one!
 http://www.newser.com
(Newser) â The Sicilian mob hated Rudy Giuliani so much when he worked as a federal prosecutor in New York back in the 1980s that it sent a hit man to the US to get rid of him. Similar reports have surfaced before, but a mafia turncoat fleshed out the details this week during a trial in Italy. It seems that the head of the Sicilian mafia, Salvatore "Toto" Riina, personally ordered the hit and sent a lackey from Italy to the US with a letter ordering it to take place. 
Luckily for Giuliani, the Gambino crime family vetoed the idea, knowing that the feds would strike back hard if one of their own were assassinated, reports the_ Daily News_. Giuliani drew the ire of the mob not only for his own crackdown on organized crime but for his close association with an anti-mafia judge in Sicily named Giovanni Falcone. The judge, incidentally, was murdered by mob hitmen in 1992. Giuliani himself has spoken of such plots before, telling Oprah Winfrey last year that he knew of two contracts against him as mayor.









http://www.newser.com/story/183109/sicilian-mafia-put-a-hit-on-giuliani.html













​


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm certainly not taking anything away from what Mayor Rudy did in NYC. My only knowledge about NYC before his tenure in office was from the news, pictures, etc. That was scary.

When my daughter and her husband moved there, I was terrified. She would call me as she walked 9 blocks home from work after 10 o'clock. For the first week, I insisted she call and stay on the phone with me the whole time. She finally put an end to that.

Then we visited there. Granted, we didn't stray from the upper east side, without their taking us, but I felt as safe there as anywhere. It was clean - no graffiti. Even the sardine like subway didn't scare me - other than my claustrophobia.

The first time, our train landed us at Madison Square Garden at midnight. Lots of people, no angst.

I didn't know about the mob - I just assumed the mob finally went into 'legitimate' businesses, or politics - 

Yes, sometimes if one has the courage to step out and do the right thing, others will.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I think Dundee said it pretty well about NYC "7 million people all wanting to live together..... It's got to be the friendliest city in the world!"


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I think Dundee said it pretty well about NYC "7 million people all wanting to live together..... It's got to be the friendliest city in the world!"


Granted, we just visited twice for two weeks, but my husband and I spent a lot of time just walking and looking and found the people to be very friendly and helpful. Maybe not as long winded as us Southerners are when asked for directions, but everyone was nice.

If I had the money, I would rent an apartment for about six months, just to enjoy the city and see some of the things I missed.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I am sure that black lives matter but they have a lot of ground to gain in most of the larger cities. Like Detroit or Chicago and the like.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes, black lives matter - but I would prefer the idea that all lives matter equally. These kinds of things do not serve the black community well. But I don't believe those promoting it really care.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Trixie said:


> Granted, we just visited twice for two weeks, but my husband and I spent a lot of time just walking and looking and found the people to be very friendly and helpful. Maybe not as long winded as us Southerners are when asked for directions, but everyone was nice.
> 
> If I had the money, I would rent an apartment for about six months, just to enjoy the city and see some of the things I missed.


I've always found NYers to be friendly too. We try to spend a long weekend in NY a couple times a year. We basically go to eat and if there's time do a little sightseeing. Podunk upstate NY can't compare.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> ... at least more so than any other life matters.
> 
> I am sick of the BLM movement. I am sick of all this racial crap from all sides.
> 
> ...


Post of the decade award.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Old Vet said:


> I am sure that black lives matter but they have a lot of ground to gain in most of the larger cities. Like Detroit or Chicago and the like.


And that shows the BLM groups are nothing more than leftist political groups. If they were really concerned about black lives, they would me marching in black neighborhoods in droves demanding a stop to black on black murders. Many of the black neighborhoods in our inner cities are shooting galleries every weekend and the number of blacks killed dwarf the number of blacks killed by cops.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

No tricky best post ever


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks guys, but please don't hang the 'best post' of anything on my words. Please.

I should have never made the post. It was personal and please let me explain.

It came from extreme anger and sadness. I did something very, very low yesterday morning to a person wearing a BLM Tee shirt. Way worse than anything I did to another human or was done too me by another human. I have tried to live my life without hate and anger. It is way too short.

So, long and short, I came home and felt horrible. It was not the young guys fault. He was led astray by a politically influenced group bent on causing a full on race war in our country. I reflected on my stance on race and where it came from which led to the post here.

If anything, it was a post delivered from the worst of anything.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

People are suckers to fall for all this BLM crap. It is just another tool to create more divisiveness, not to mention to get more clicks, sell more newspapers & air time on TV.

Racism is big business and there are plenty of buyers that think their opinion matters.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> Thanks guys, but please don't hang the 'best post' of anything on my words. Please.
> 
> I should have never made the post. It was personal and please let me explain.
> 
> ...


Forgive yourself. A person can only take so much until it causes you to lash out. 

Your personal example is what the agitators want. You lashed out against a black man, just like they wanted you too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Jefferson Davis sculpture at UT-Austin has been vandalized several times since the beginning of the year. After it was *marked with a âBlack Lives Matterâ tag* in June, Mr. Fenves said he was convening a task force to explore the future of the statue and the others surrounding it, which were created between 1916 and 1933.

Polls conducted by the task force found that 33% of respondents were in favor of moving the Jefferson Davis statue, while another 33% were in favor of keeping all of the statues in their current position.

âStatutes are meant to celebrate and memorialize the people they depict and putting Jefferson Davis on a pedestal isnât in line with the universityâs core values,â said Rohit Mandalapu, vice president of the universityâs student body.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/univers...to-relocate-jefferson-davis-statue-1439495333


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess all of the library books about the Civil War will be next to go after the removal of statues and the digging up/removal of bones of graves of Confederate soldiers.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

HDRider said:


> People are suckers to fall for all this BLM crap. It is just another tool to create more divisiveness, not to mention to get more clicks, sell more newspapers & air time on TV.
> 
> Racism is big business and there are plenty of buyers that think their opinion matters.


Yes it is big business and it bothers me that so many are buying into it, but for the most part - it's those with an agenda. From those making money from it to those halo-polishers that feel 'so very good' when the push it along.

Lots of money to be had from the idea of racism, for a lot of people - top of the group are politicians. It is money in the bank.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I want all lives to matter just like the college student football player who was shot on Thursday night in Savannah. It may have been jealousy because the young man who was killed was from a good family in Atlanta. His father is a head football coach at a major high school in Atlanta. The young guy was also an aspiring musician. He was multi talented. Black people should be saying Black on Black crime has to stop!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> I guess all of the library books about the Civil War will be next to go after the removal of statues and the digging up/removal of bones of graves of Confederate soldiers.


I would say if you have any books on the civil war - keep them.

There is a somewhat larger town fairly close and we go there often to garage sale, grocery shop, and eat a burger at a cafe that is more or less an institution.

It also has a college there, and sometimes you can find some pretty neat books. Last year, we lucked onto a sale of some possessions of one of the professors. He had a pretty big collection of history books on the west, Indians, and Texas history, Civil War and Texas' involvement. I haven't read but one as they reek of cigarette smoke. I beginning to think these may really be a good thing to keep for my grandchildren.

I'm just waiting until they tell us we have to rewrite the history of Texas and the Alamo is a racist thing and we must destroy it. Of course, our government may give it over to the UN before that.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, it is all part of history and history should not be destroyed.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> ... at least more so than any other life matters.
> 
> I am sick of the BLM movement. I am sick of all this racial crap from all sides.
> 
> ...


I think this is the most profound, true, real and right thing I have read this year. Thank you.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> Thanks guys, but please don't hang the 'best post' of anything on my words. Please.
> 
> I should have never made the post. It was personal and please let me explain.
> 
> ...


Yes, as already said, forgive yourself.

I have never lashed out at someone like that, but then I've never been in that situation.

There are people who post on the internet or talk on TV and paint the entire south as just racist - while polishing their halos. It makes me so made and so sad they are trying to wipe out the many years we have all lived here in the South and worked with us other, helped each other, loved each other, depended on each other. 

It's as if they don't care to look for any good, just throw out something to make themselves feel superior - they don't care how many people it hurts - including the entire country.

If I could talk with some of those ignorant people, I would probably talk pretty plainly to them.

Then there's the ones making money - a special place for them.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> Thanks guys, but please don't hang the 'best post' of anything on my words. Please.
> 
> I should have never made the post. It was personal and please let me explain.
> 
> ...


Don't beat yourself up so much. 
There are far worse folks, believe me. You're one of the good guys.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> Well, it is all part of history and history should not be destroyed.


Yeppers, there is no need to destroy our history when it's so easy to revise it as needed for political correctness.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GREEN_ALIEN is beating himself up for a reason. It is important to him that he accepts and acknowledges what he did that he believes is wrong. It is important to his personal growth and journey. Telling him not to, is telling him he is wrong in his self assessment.


GREEN_ALIEN both your posts are a testament to your personal morals(not quite the right words but I think you will understand). You are a shining example of the struggles we face everyday to do the right thing even when we fail and do the wrong thing first.

I think I will copy and paste your posts to remember when I make a misstep and need a bit of inspiration.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Trixie said:


> Yes, as already said, forgive yourself.
> 
> I have never lashed out at someone like that, but then I've never been in that situation.
> 
> ...



Unless you have lived in the south for a very long time. you will just never understand us. With all of the industry we used to have, we now have a mixture of people from the south and from the north. Northern people usually adjust to the south very well as long as they don't constantly tell us how it was done in the north. I really resent people throwing off on the south who have not walked where we all walked helping each other like you say, Trixie. Yes, loving each other. I worry about the young people who are involved in Black lives matter. I think it is a very bad organization and is growing. Only more strife and hate can come from this. People cannot chant bad things about cops and expect anything but more cop attacks.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> GREEN_ALIEN is beating himself up for a reason. It is important to him that he accepts and acknowledges what he did that he believes is wrong. It is important to his personal growth and journey. Telling him not to, is telling him he is wrong in his self assessment.
> 
> 
> GREEN_ALIEN both your posts are a testament to your personal morals(not quite the right words but I think you will understand). You are a shining example of the struggles we face everyday to do the right thing even when we fail and do the wrong thing first.
> ...


He seems very capable of speaking for himself. 

I want no admonishment from you.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> He seems very capable of speaking for himself.
> 
> I want no admonishment from you.


If you post your opinion then I get to as well mine as well. You might not want it but I get to admonish if I want.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> If you post your opinion then I get to as well mine as well. You might not want it but I get to admonish if I want.


Wrong as you may be. 

Carry on.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

7thswan said:


> Many are sick of it also. I'm reading up, stuff coming out right now, some of these sick groups have a plan for 9/11 coming up. Be aware people.


Wow! I just read some of the things they're posting on one of their Twitter accts and I've gotta say, it made me think of the Deputy Goforth murder in Houston. 

I'm surprised Twitter hasn't suspended/closed the accounts; calls for cold-blooded murders, all sort of racist/hate remarks.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

HDR, PW - It's all good guys. I do thank you and everyone else for their kind words.

Don't ever let ones words get you. Don't ever let anyone have that power. Once you do, once you cave, you lose. Period.

I feel this Black Lives Matter thing is going to blow up. I feel that many innocents are going to get caught up in a wake of violence not generally seen in this country. I feel we are at or right next to a tipping point. I fear for some of my friends in more populated, wider demographic areas.

We don't hear too much BLM rhetoric here in SD. We have what you might call, a distinct demographic imbalance around here, lol. So far just the one young guy in a tee shirt, but I don't live anywhere near our big city, Sioux Falls. I will be there next week... cest la vie.

Ted


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Txsteader said:


> Wow! I just read some of the things they're posting on one of their Twitter accts and I've gotta say, it made me think of the Deputy Goforth murder in Houston.
> 
> I'm surprised Twitter hasn't suspended/closed the accounts; calls for cold-blooded murders, all sort of racist/hate remarks.


Obamaco needs those active to spread the hate


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The president has come out and spoke his mind after Michael Brown was shot, and in other shootings, etc,etc,etc,

He should have come out and spoken about the assassination of the deputy in Texas. He should have said just what the Sheriff said because it is true.

He is taking off for a historic trip to Alaska. Well, Alaska is still in the US. He could say something from there although he should have said it already.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

gapeach said:


> He should have come out and spoken about the assassination of the deputy in Texas. He should have said just what the Sheriff said because it is true.


If Obama does not come forth and speak out about this assassination, he not only belittles the family, law enforcement and our country, he in essence condones this behavior by the more colorful demographic.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> If Obama does not come forth and speak out about this assassination, he not only belittles the family, law enforcement and our country, he in essence condones this behavior by the more colorful demographic.


Agreed. 

His silence speaks volumes. 

#blackliesmatter


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Agreed.
> 
> His silence speaks volumes.
> 
> *#blackliesmatter*


How does mocking improve the situation? SMH


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> How does mocking improve the situation? SMH


IP, what mocking? #blackliesmatter is a hashtag that is nearly as popular as #blacklivesmatter.

The Black Lives Matter movement is based on careful omission of ALL of the facts.

Here is a popular #blackliesmatter factoid - 93% of all blacks are killed by other blacks.

My take on this is that black lives only matter when they are taken by the 7% lighter demographic.

I am sure that 7% demographic could be broken down much further in to categories such as -
X% - Killed by a lighter demographic in a home invasion robbery.
X% - Killed by a lighter demographic in a general robbery.
X% - Killed by a lighter demographic in a drug deal gone wrong.
X% - Killed in general banger activities by other bangers of a lighter demographic
X% - etc...
Then way at the bottom -
.X% - Killed by a lighter demographic cop. Usually in commission of a crime of some sort.
Then at the very, very bottom -
.0X% - Killed by a lighter demographic cop with uncertain circumstances...

If black lives mattered, really mattered to the powers behind this silly movement, then there would be a group of people standing there trying to get these said black lives learning and working? Nope, they are more interested in taking down a lighter demographic right now.

Here is one other factoid, a lighter demographic be holdin the purse strings....

Ted


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> IP, what mocking? #blackliesmatter is a hashtag that is nearly as popular as #blacklivesmatter.


You don't think that changing "lives" to "lies" is mocking?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> You don't think that changing "lives" to "lies" is mocking?


The phrase was started by Milwaukee Sheriff David Clarke, who is black. I don't think he's mocking. It's more like anger at the recent attitude toward LE and assassinations of LEOs.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> The phrase was started by Milwaukee Sheriff David Clarke, who is black. I don't think he's mocking. It's more like anger at the recent attitude toward LE and assassinations of LEOs.


How can it _not_ be mocking? It originated to make light/disrespect the group, "Blacklivesmatter" correct? The fact that it was started by a black LEO is irreverent. 

I think BLM rhetoric is over the top and threatening but mocking will make it worse.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Who respects "Black Lives Matter"?
They should be kicked off Twitter and Facebook for the threatening and nasty language that they use!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTpLS9Us4yI[/ame]


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

gapeach said:


> Well, it is all part of history and history should not be destroyed.


Or re-written!


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> You don't think that changing "lives" to "lies" is mocking?


You don't think that Black Lives Matter is mocking the entire lighter demographic of this country?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> You don't think that Black Lives Matter is mocking the entire lighter demographic of this country?


No, I don't. I think they're angry, not mocking.

ETA: You don't throw gas on a smoldering pile.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can it _not_ be mocking? It originated to make light/disrespect the group, "Blacklivesmatter" correct? The fact that it was started by a black LEO is irreverent.
> 
> I think BLM rhetoric is over the top and threatening but mocking will make it worse.


If it were mocking, but it simply is not. It is another legitimate viewpoint that here in this country, we enjoy the freedom of having.

LOL IP, it is going to get worse with or without mocking. MUCH WORSE!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can it _not_ be mocking? It originated to make light/disrespect the group, "Blacklivesmatter" correct? The fact that it was started by a black LEO is irreverent.
> 
> I think BLM rhetoric is over the top and threatening but mocking will make it worse.


No, assassinating LEOs and threatening to kill white people will make it worse.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

This a fine, genuine man right here who knows the law.







http://county.milwaukee.gov/MeettheSheriff9152.htm
http://county.milwaukee.gov/OfficeoftheSheriff7719.htm
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AttTKZagN0o[/ame]


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> No, I don't. I think they're angry, not mocking.
> 
> ETA: You don't throw gas on a smoldering pile.


Well I am upset too. I am upset that the BLM movement does not think ALL or WHITE lives matter (re: O'malley/Sanders event).

I am upset that police have popped a few darker demographic is highly suspect cases. They have popped some lighter demographic too...

I am upset that this entire movement is a political ploy that has to be tied to money somewhere.

I am upset that while the pontiffs of this movement seem to be educated, working and monied, those carrying the battle cry the loudest are un/under educated, un/under employed and un/under monied. 

I am upset that a good cop was killed. What darker demographic did he kill?

I am upset our president, such as he is, can't speak out about this assassination atrocity.

Mocking? no, that dog don't/won't hunt here.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Fine. Time will tell.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> No, I don't. I think they're angry, not mocking.
> 
> ETA: You don't throw gas on a smoldering pile.


But it's ok for the Justice Department and the POTUS to do that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> But it's ok for the Justice Department and the POTUS to do that.


Since you quoted me, where did I say anything of the sort?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can it _not_ be mocking? It originated to make light/disrespect the group, "Blacklivesmatter" correct? The fact that it was started by a black LEO is irreverent.
> 
> I think BLM rhetoric is over the top and threatening but mocking will make it worse.


Gosh, we were told it's ok to tell the truth
These new rules are confusing


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can it _not_ be mocking? It originated to make light/disrespect the group, "Blacklivesmatter" correct? The fact that it was started by a black LEO is irreverent.
> 
> I think BLM rhetoric is over the top and threatening but mocking will make it worse.


What makes it irreverent because of the fact that it was started by a black man?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> What makes it irreverent because of the fact that it was started by a black man?


Because it's still mocking blacklivesmatter by changing "lives" to "lies". Just because a black man originally said it doesn't negate that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Gosh, we were told it's ok to tell the truth
> These new rules are confusing


I don't understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

IP, you have added nothing to the conversation we are having here. 

Posting just to post is hardly helpful and making a mockery of the conversation.

You certainly don't have to agree, but possibly you could add to the common good rather than derail...

Ted


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> IP, you have added nothing to the conversation we are having here.
> 
> Posting just to post is hardly helpful and making a mockery of the conversation.
> 
> ...


I'm not mocking anyone, and I added my opinion to the conversation. The fact that it isn't just like yours doesn't matter, does it? 

I didn't realize you only wanted posts that shared your view.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can it _not_ be mocking? It originated to make light/disrespect the group, "Blacklivesmatter" correct? The fact that it was started by a black LEO is irreverent.
> 
> I think BLM rhetoric is over the top and threatening but mocking will make it worse.


IIRC the Black lies matter started when ," hands up don't shoot" didn't happen. The facts came out and the "blacks" and the media ignored the crime facts but continued to go with the mess.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Since you quoted me, where did I say anything of the sort?


I didn't!
You failed to mention they have the largest gas can and are using it!!
That's where the gas is coming from!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> IP, what mocking? #blackliesmatter is a hashtag that is nearly as popular as #blacklivesmatter.
> 
> The Black Lives Matter movement is based on careful omission of ALL of the facts.
> 
> ...



I might be misinformed but I believe black lives matter was formed to bring attention to specific issues. That's not saying other issues don't exist, that's simply their focus. 

Groups focused on child abuse are not saying women and men aren't abused, they are simply saying that their focus is on preventing child abuse.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Black Lives Matter to protest at Gov. Dayton's residence*
Issues Riham Feshir Â· Aug 31, 2015
Updated: 6 p.m. | Posted: 4:24 p.m.

Black Lives Matter St. Paul is planning another protest just three days after a large march outside of the Minnesota State Fair.

This time the group plans to meet outside Gov. Mark Dayton's residence to demand he address social and economic injustice. A note on the Black Lives Matter's Facebook event page also says the group is responding to the governor's comments of last week calling a protest at the fair "inappropriate."

"Hopefully he'll be man enough to come out and listen," the group's event page said. So far 66 people said they plan to meet at 5 p.m. Tuesday.

Dayton's press secretary Matt Swenson said Black Lives Matter protesters are welcome to practice their free speech and assembly rights.

"Any individual or organization has a First Amendment right to protest on the public space in front of the Governor's Residence," he said in a statement. "So long as they abide by the ordinances of the City of St. Paul."

Fair officials said the protest didn't have much of an impact on fair operations, but St. Paul Police Federation officials called one chant lasting less than a minute "outrageous and disgusting."
*
"The leaders of Saturday's BLM march chanted 'pigs in a blanket fry them like bacon,'" President David Titus wrote on the federation Facebook page. "Quite simply &#8212; that promotes death to cops."*

Protesters didn't have a permit to close down Snelling Avenue, but police dedicated resources to escort them safely, Titus said in his post. "Rank and file cops feel it very unfortunate that the march inconvenienced many Fairgoers."

more........

http://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/08/31/black-lives-matter-state-fair


What an obnoxious bunch of losers. They are a disgusting people who care about nothing but causing trouble.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> I didn't!
> You failed to mention they have the largest gas can and are using it!!
> That's where the gas is coming from!


That's your opinion. Why did you quote me?


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Great example of mocking - "pigs in a blanket fry them like bacon" from our sweet, innocent, non-criminal BLMers of the darker demographic.

Worthless group of people.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> I might be misinformed but I believe black lives matter was formed to bring attention to specific issues. That's not saying other issues don't exist, that's simply their focus.
> 
> Groups focused on child abuse are not saying women and men aren't abused, they are simply saying that their focus is on preventing child abuse.


BLM now seems to be focused on killing police officers.
Just another Democrat sponsored hate group.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's your opinion. Why did you quote me?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> BLM now seems to be focused on killing police officers.
> Just another Democrat sponsored hate group.


Have they claimed responsibility? I've been watching, and so far Miles hasn't linked the two. Do you have a link?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Have they claimed responsibility? I've been watching, and so far Miles hasn't linked the two. Do you have a link?


Of course they haven't claimed responsibility, they are leftists, they don't do responsibility.
They learned that little trick from the O-Team
"Pigs in a blanket smell like bacon" is the chant they used at the MN state fair.
Do you know what that means?
You can deny and deflect all you want, but it don't make you right, it just makes you look gullible.
Crack a newspaper.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


>


Love the Big Lebowski! "That rug really tied the room together."


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Love the Big Lebowski! "That rug really tied the room together."


One of my top 5 movies


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Of course they haven't claimed responsibility, they are leftists, they don't do responsibility.
> They learned that little trick from the O-Team
> "Pigs in a blanket smell like bacon" is the chant they used at the MN state fair.
> Do you know what that means?
> ...


That's odd, don't most groups of it's type claim responsibility? 

Yes, I do know what "pigs in a blanket, smell like bacon" means. Although I didn't know it was illegal? It isn't, is it?

What have I denied and and deflected?

I read a newspaper everyday. I do read it online, is that OK?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's odd, don't most groups of it's type claim responsibility?
> 
> *Yes, I do know what "pigs in a blanket, smell like bacon" means. Although I didn't know it was illegal? It isn't, is it?*
> 
> ...


 Does term "hate speech" ring any bells?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> IP, what mocking? #blackliesmatter is a hashtag that is nearly as popular as #blacklivesmatter.
> 
> The Black Lives Matter movement is based on careful omission of ALL of the facts.
> 
> ...


Post of the week award.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Does term "hate speech" ring any bells?


First let me say it's ugly, absolutely ugly, and I don't like it. To be considered illegal "hate speech" must be directed at a specific person, IIRC.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wr said:


> I might be misinformed but I believe black lives matter was formed to bring attention to specific issues. That's not saying other issues don't exist, that's simply their focus.
> 
> Groups focused on child abuse are not saying women and men aren't abused, they are simply saying that their focus is on preventing child abuse.


If that were the case, perhaps it would be noble. But it came from a huge lie & continued to perpetuate. 
The real tragedy here is their motives...have you heard their chants? 
What would happen if everytime a black person killed someone there were huge protests calling for the death of black people?

If abused women marched & called for the death of husbands would that be ok?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Of course they haven't claimed responsibility, they are leftists, they don't do responsibility.
> They learned that little trick from the O-Team
> "Pigs in a blanket smell like bacon" is the chant they used at the MN state fair.
> Do you know what that means?
> ...


What about the one from Baltimore? "What do we want? Dead cops! When do we want it? NOW". Guess there was nothing illegal about that either. Except some coward slime of the earth shot 2 officers dead in their car...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> Great example of mocking - "pigs in a blanket fry them like bacon" from our sweet, innocent, non-criminal BLMers of the darker demographic.
> 
> Worthless group of people.


Where did anyone even imply that all BLM members are "sweet, innocent, or non criminals"?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where did anyone even imply that all BLM members are "sweet, innocent, or non criminals"?


Umm..I think it would be reasonable to say few to none of them are sweet or innocent. Anyone low enough morally to march with a group chanting the hateful things they spew is trash IMO. Would you cut a break for some of those marching with Westboro Baptist Church?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Network Media, Black Leaders Sit Idly By as #BlackLivesMatter Rhetoric Grows Dangerous*

by Joe Concha | 4:43 pm, August 31st, 2015








_&#8220;Pigs in a blanket. Fry &#8217;em like bacon. Pigs in a blanket. Fry &#8217;em like bacon&#8230;&#8221; _
&#8211; A &#8220;Black Lives Matter&#8221; chant at the Minnesota State Fair this weekend
_&#8220;We&#8217;ve heard black lives matter. All lives matter, well, cops&#8217; lives matter too. So why don&#8217;t we drop the qualifier and just say &#8216;lives matter&#8217; and take that to the bank?&#8221;
_
&#8211; *Ron Hickman*, Harris County (Texas) Sheriff Deputy following the execution-style death of Deputy *Darren Goforth* while filling up his truck at a local gas station. 
_&#8220;We get the world we deserve&#8230;&#8221; _
&#8211; Tagline for Season 2 of HBO&#8217;s _True Detective_
Thanks to a combination of apathy, misguided priorities and absentee leadership, we are getting the world we deserve now, and it&#8217;s an increasingly scary one. More disturbingly, it&#8217;s also a rudderless one from a leadership and media perspective. And with that revolting chant above, the insult of a movement to anyone with a pulse known as Black Lives Matter should be shunned, mocked and soundly dismissed into irrelevance by members of _all_ races. And for the major media&#8217;s part, it&#8217;s way past time for BLM to be subjected to serious scrutiny with a large spotlight cast upon it for more than its one-dimensional ability to disrupt campaign rallies. Because if *Martin Luther King *were alive today, he would be denouncing BLM in about eight seconds. That&#8217;s what real leaders seeking real solutions do&#8230;
On the cable news front, Fox and CNN are covering the aforementioned BLM chant at the Minnesota State Fair, yes. And conservative media is all over it as well. But where&#8217;s the _60 Minutes _interview with a national leader of BLM asking for his explanation around the vitriol above? Where&#8217;s the major network nightly newscasts playing that chant above for tens of millions to absorb? Where&#8217;s the president condemning the movement for attempting to incite violence (and arguably succeeding)? All out to lunch&#8230; and adhering the rules of political correctness, which call for looking the other way when any minority group goes way over the line. 
Know this: There is no defense for this kind of rhetoric. _None_. But don&#8217;t tell that to BLM&#8217;s Minnesota organizer Rashad Turner, who attempted to answer CNN&#8217;s *Brooke Baldwin&#8217;s* question around the chant with a classic denial and deflection:&#8220;Brooke &#8211; I think that the question we should be asking is: Why so much uproar over rhetoric and not the same uproar over the facts?&#8221; Adding later: &#8220;I don&#8217;t think that anyone with our movement&#8230;is promoting violence against police officers. *I think a lot of people are disappointed that things were peaceful and they&#8217;re looking for something to hang their hats on. Obviously we&#8217;re not promoting any type of violence.&#8221;*
more..............
http://www.mediaite.com/online/netw...as-blacklivesmatter-rhetoric-grows-dangerous/


President Obama could calmly suggest that blacks should try to simply follow police instructions and stop turning every interaction into a confrontation. It would work a lot better than his demonization of police officers. But as Joe says, we get the world we deserve. We elected a community agitator, and we got agitated communities. Surprise, surprise.
*People are disappointed that things were peaceful?*​


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Umm..I think it would be reasonable to say few to none of them are sweet or innocent. Anyone low enough morally to march with a group chanting the hateful things they spew is trash IMO. Would you cut a break for some of those marching with Westboro Baptist Church?


Umm. Where did anyone claim all BLM members were "sweet, innocent, non criminals"? I certainly didn't. I doubt there is a sweet innocent among them.

I'm glad you brought up the Westboro baptist church, the two groups are very similar aren't they? The extreme visible arm of two groups- Blacks and christians. Both say ugly horrible things yet wbc isn't considered a real problem. Why is that?


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Both say ugly horrible things yet wbc isn't considered a real problem. Why is that?


WBC is not part of this conversation IP but I will give one quick stab at your question and then hows about we all try and stick to the BLM topic, K?

Simple, WBC is a tiny, localized and almost entirely family group. They are loud but insignificant.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> WBC is not part of this conversation IP but I will give one quick stab at your question and then hows about we all try and stick to the BLM topic, K?
> 
> Simple, WBC is a tiny, localized and almost entirely family group. They are loud but insignificant.


How big is BLM? How many protesters were at the MN fair?

ETA: The BLM protest at the MN fair was not violent and the protesters were not a problem according the fair manager. I'd say they were "loud but insignificant" as well.

http://www.twincities.com/statefair/ci_28725154/state-fair-gate-closes-black-lives-matter-protest


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> WBC is not part of this conversation IP but I will give one quick stab at your question and then hows about we all try and stick to the BLM topic, K?
> 
> Simple, WBC is a tiny, localized and almost entirely family group. They are loud but insignificant.


I don't remember them threatening to kill anyone either


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't remember them threatening to kill anyone either


Oranges and Apples.

Just because Westboro Baptist Church is a bunch of creeps has nothing to do with Black Lives Matter. Nada!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't remember them threatening to kill anyone either


Has BLM? There were saying nasty things about cops but I didn't hear any specific death threats.

BLM and WBC both are loud obnoxious protest groups. BLM has been tied to no violence. There may never be violence, I certainly hope there isn't.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Has BLM? There were saying nasty things about cops but I didn't hear any specific death threats.
> 
> BLM and WBC both are loud obnoxious protest groups. BLM has been tied to no violence. There may never be violence, I certainly hope there isn't.


:hrm:
*I think a lot of people are disappointed that things were peaceful and theyâre looking for something to hang their hats on. Obviously weâre not promoting any type of violence.*
_âPigs in a blanket. Fry âem like bacon. Pigs in a blanket. Fry âem like baconâ¦â _


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't remember them threatening to kill anyone either


They sure like to celebrate the idea that someone has died in a bad way or at least they planned a big party to celebrate the beheading of the young man who was beheaded on a Greyhound bus up here. 

Both groups promote hate and seem pretty confident that they are protected by your right to free speech.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

poppy said:


> Umm..I think it would be reasonable to say few to none of them are sweet or innocent. Anyone low enough morally to march with a group chanting the hateful things they spew is trash IMO. Would you cut a break for some of those marching with Westboro Baptist Church?


Kinda hard to make an analogy there; while WBC are vile folks they don't march & they don't call for people to be killed.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> WBC is not part of this conversation IP but I will give one quick stab at your question and then hows about we all try and stick to the BLM topic, K?
> 
> Simple, WBC is a tiny, localized and almost entirely family group. They are loud but insignificant.


Besides their numbers not being anywhere similar, is WBC calling for anyone's death? They're a mere annoyance compared to the BLM folks. WBC is a handful of hateful idiots; BLM is more than 1 group, in several areas of the country, inciting violence.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Then there's this: 

http://joemiller.us/2015/08/armed-b...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-4ba4819215-230980529

Threats form their leaders.

Armed Black Panther members marched in front of the Waller County jail and shouted, &#8220;You&#8217;re gonna stop doing what you&#8217;re doing, or we will start creeping up on you in the darkness.&#8221;


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> :hrm:
> *I think a lot of people are disappointed that things were peaceful and theyâre looking for something to hang their hats on. Obviously weâre not promoting any type of violence.*
> _âPigs in a blanket. Fry âem like bacon. Pigs in a blanket. Fry âem like baconâ¦â _


Ugly talk. I seem to recall a statement similar to "abortion Dr's just need killing" on this site and you *liked* that. So it's only certain ugly talk you object to, right?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't remember hitting my like button on that but I did not post killing of anyone, ever.

There is no way anybody can justify what these people want. That goes for the Black Panthers too. They all want something to hang their hats on. Why would they be upset because the protest was peaceful? That is their leader saying that! :grump:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Then there's this:
> 
> http://joemiller.us/2015/08/armed-b...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-4ba4819215-230980529
> 
> ...


It is hard to put a like to this but I know how you mean the post. Armed Black Panthers is a threat in themselves.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Ugly talk. I seem to recall a statement similar to "abortion Dr's just need killing" on this site and you *liked* that. So it's only certain ugly talk you object to, right?


"Pigs in a blanket" refers to cops in body bags.
You are ok with that then?
Why drag abortion doctors into this?
Why not stay on subject?
You are determined to defend BLM, so stick with it.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

"Pigs in a blanket" chanted the day after a uniformed deputy was executed . Can anyone not connect the dots?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> HDR, PW - It's all good guys. I do thank you and everyone else for their kind words.
> 
> Don't ever let ones words get you. Don't ever let anyone have that power. Once you do, once you cave, you lose. Period.
> 
> ...


This is exactly the sort of thinking that led to the need for BLM. Because old white folks get their panties in a wad every time the blacks get together and ask for justice. You are so convinced there will be a race war and whites will die, blah blah blah. 

It's amazing to me that there hasn't been. People make me so angry. So angry. Sitting there in their little white entitled recliners whining about the coming race wars. Where do you think Dylann Roof got his ideas from? It was from old white people and their crazy blathering.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

And you know what where are the posts from the white folks here about the *********** groups? They routinely call for the death of minorities. They march and give speeches and put up billboards and websites pushing hate and anger and they have actually led to one of the worst massacres America has ever seen in Charleston. Maybe I missed it but I don't remember any of y'all posting a thread about the evils of White Supremacist groups. Not one stinking thread. So you tell me what that says about where you really stand.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli,


You don't like old white people very much do you? Do you like any white people or do you just dislike the old ones?

Just how did old white people cause Black Lives Matter to organize and why do they chant about killing cops? There are a lot of black cops too.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> And you know what where are the posts from the white folks here about the *********** groups? They routinely call for the death of minorities. They march and give speeches and put up billboards and websites pushing hate and anger and they have actually led to one of the worst massacres America has ever seen in Charleston. Maybe I missed it but I don't remember any of y'all posting a thread about the evils of White Supremacist groups. Not one stinking thread. So you tell me what that says about where you really stand.


Yet every march of such groups is met with white counter marches. The press is loaded commentary opposing it. The entertainment industry treats it as a constant source of jokes. School children get lessons on its evil. Such groups are fair game for vitriolic attacks. Local governments try to keep them from marching.
Yet deafening silence meets these protests. No national news has editorials saying it is wrong. No comedian puts on black face as they would a sheet to make fun of the behavior. I could hear the gasps of horror at the idea of black face- the US population has reached a state of paralysis where no one dares say what is obviously wrong is wrong. Because it is more PC to allow murder of whites than to criticize protests of black based causes.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> And you know what where are the posts from the white folks here about the *********** groups? They routinely call for the death of minorities. They march and give speeches and put up billboards and websites pushing hate and anger and they have actually led to one of the worst massacres America has ever seen in Charleston. Maybe I missed it but I don't remember any of y'all posting a thread about the evils of White Supremacist groups. Not one stinking thread. So you tell me what that says about where you really stand.


Got a link to someone routinely calling for the death of minorities?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Got a link to someone routinely calling for the death of minorities?


I wouldn't go there because there are such hate groups online. The difference is that the national media calls them hate groups where it falls all over itself to document the "minority" nature of the black hate spewers. "Only a small part" becomes the watch words where if a KKK march happens the world is given the impression that white hate spewers are everywhere . Helps maintain self righteousness of the reporters to exaggerate in that case. Helps to make out how superior they are if they can attack an clear villian. An easy target, having trained up the populace to the right people to hate.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

where I want to said:


> I wouldn't go there because there are such hate groups online. The difference is that yhe national media calls them hate groups where it falls all over itself to document the "minority" nature of the black hate spewers. "Only a small part" becomes the watch words where if a KKK march happens the world is given the impression that white hate spewers are everywhere . Helps maintain self righteousness of the reporters to exaggerate in that case. Helps to make out how superior they are if they can attack an clear villian.


I see your point
I thought he meant white groups that compare to the black hate groups, BLM, NAACP, ACLU, etc.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I have never once seen a protest march from white supremacists. I sure don't agree with them either. I have lived almost 75 yrs and have never once seen or known a Ku Klux klan person or a white supremacist. The Black Panthers are always a very dangerous group, whether armed or not armed. Louis F. tells his people he wants 10,000 volunteers to get out there and kill whites. If he were white would he get by with doing that? Black Lives Matter is a hate group.
I want all policemen to be safe. We need to get along with each other all over the country.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> I have never once seen a protest march from white supremacists. I sure don't agree with them either. I have lived almost 75 yrs and have never once seen or known a Ku Klux klan person or a white supremacist. The Black Panthers are always a very dangerous group, whether armed or not armed. Louis F. tells his people he wants 10,000 volunteers to get out there and kill whites. If he were white would he get by with doing that? Black Lives Matter is a hate group.
> I want all policemen to be safe. We need to get along with each other all over the country.


Domestic terrorists.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> This is exactly the sort of thinking that led to the need for BLM. Because old white folks get their panties in a wad every time the blacks get together and ask for justice. You are so convinced there will be a race war and whites will die, blah blah blah.
> 
> It's amazing to me that there hasn't been. People make me so angry. So angry. Sitting there in their little white entitled recliners whining about the coming race wars. Where do you think Dylann Roof got his ideas from? It was from old white people and their crazy blathering.


This made my BS detector go off. Those "old white people" you are complaining about, are the ones who finally gave equal rights to the blacks and other minorities. If it hadn't been favored by the majority of whites at the time, who are the old whites now if they are even still alive, the civil rights act would never have been passed.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Well at least the press and politicians could decide that who does the evil is not as important as knowing what the evil actually is.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

How can Farrakhan continue to make threats like this and get by with it?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> This made my BS detector go off. Those "old white people" you are complaining about, are the ones who finally gave equal rights to the blacks and other minorities. If it hadn't been favored by the majority of whites at the time, who are the old whites now if they are even still alive, the civil rights act would never have been passed.


I don't know if 'giving' is the correct word. Black citizens demanded, putting their bodies on the line, some white people helped. But the population mostly acquiesced to finally doing what was right. Grumbling and complaining but accepting none the less.
We could use that much integrity now.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gapeach said:


> How can Farrakhan continue to make threats like this and get by with it?


Well, he's black for one thing.
Don't you know black people aren't racist and can't be racist?
Who is going after him, Obama's "Justice Department"?
I don't think so, Obama is the head of the snake.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Well, he's black for one thing.
> Don't you know black people aren't racist and can't be racist?
> Who is going after him, Obama's "Justice Department"?
> I don't think so, Obama is the head of the snake.


It is a double standard.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Got a link to someone routinely calling for the death of minorities?


Are you serious? And you don't think you are part of the problem......

Y'all routinely fry my mind. 

So let's see you can google White Supremacy and Neo Nazis. That ought to get you started. Or try *Rahowa *or *********** bands. 

This guy: http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...cist-in-fatal-shootings-near-kansas-city-jcc/

And this guy: http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...cist-in-fatal-shootings-near-kansas-city-jcc/

Were both motivated by those groups to commit the murders they committed. Some of y'all would eat up the Council of Conservative Citizen's website and thinking with a spoon. If you aren't already members. The headlines on their webpage look just like GC's threads. It was kind of scary to read actually. 

There is a deep well of ugliness out there that is ***********/supremacy/holy war, etc. I feel filthy just looking at their stuff. But you know what that's where we need to start as white people. Not whining about BLM or any other black movement. We need to start with cleaning up our own. And if we do that then maybe we won't need any movements anymore. 

Here's one last one for you: https://www.stormfront.org/forum/blogs/u224711-e3285/


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Are you serious? And you don't think you are part of the problem......
> 
> Y'all routinely fry my mind.
> 
> ...


Oh, so complaining about the lack of criticism of black hate groups is not to be mentioned until white hate groups are eliminated? I'm sure that is trotted out by most haters- he started it first so I did nothing wrong.

The problem is already that some groups are getting a pass on their hating while others don't. You want to add more fuel to those fires in the pursuit of a non achievable goal?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> I have never once seen a protest march from white supremacists. I sure don't agree with them either. I have lived almost 75 yrs and have never once seen or known a Ku Klux klan person or a white supremacist. The Black Panthers are always a very dangerous group, whether armed or not armed. Louis F. tells his people he wants 10,000 volunteers to get out there and kill whites. If he were white would he get by with doing that? Black Lives Matter is a hate group.
> I want all policemen to be safe. We need to get along with each other all over the country.


So how many Black Panthers do you know? How many of their marches have you seen? If you live in Georgia you have most assuredly known a few Klan members in your 75 years.  

July 18th KKK march/rally: 
http://mic.com/articles/122500/15-gut-wrenching-photos-show-what-a-kkk-rally-looks-like-in-2015

KKK upping recruitment 2014: http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/31/us/new-york-kkk-recruitment/

This is so freaking sad. You post stuff all the time about the other side and you are completely oblivious to your own race's side. How is that possible? How? 

*Loyal White Knights of the KKK Atlanta GA March 1 2014 *


The *********** music in here is particularly lovely..... 

[YOUTUBE]Cp7YdDYzP_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I could post links all day long for this stuff. All. Day. Long.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> This is exactly the sort of thinking that led to the need for BLM. Because old white folks get their panties in a wad every time the blacks get together and ask for justice. You are so convinced there will be a race war and whites will die, blah blah blah.
> 
> It's amazing to me that there hasn't been. People make me so angry. So angry. Sitting there in their little white entitled recliners whining about the coming race wars. Where do you think Dylann Roof got his ideas from? It was from old white people and their crazy blathering.


Actually it would appear these outlaws don't like justice, they seem to be upset with those in charge of bringing criminals to justice. And yeah I am one of those old white guys sitting here in my recliner. I do feel somewhat at entitled.... I worked and earned every penny I paid for my recliner, and feel I should be entitled to sit in it. Ok enough of my blathering.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Try googling conspiracy on MLK's death. Or for that matter any off the wall idea that there is a conspiracy involving black anything. It will lead you to a bazillion black versions of hate sites.
That's the trouble with assuming that some races are worse than others. You find yourself in your own little world that is selected to support your ideas.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> So how many Black Panthers do you know? How many of their marches have you seen? If you live in Georgia you have most assuredly known a few Klan members in your 75 years.
> 
> July 18th KKK march/rally:
> http://mic.com/articles/122500/15-gut-wrenching-photos-show-what-a-kkk-rally-looks-like-in-2015
> ...


how many racial motivated killings have these klan members committed since 1970? How many white cops have been killed by farakahns followers since last month?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Actually it would appear these outlaws don't like justice, they seem to be upset with those in charge of bringing criminals to justice. And yeah I am one of those old white guys sitting here in my recliner. I do feel somewhat at entitled.... I worked and earned every penny I paid for my recliner, and feel I should be entitled to sit in it. Ok enough of my blathering.


Do you believe there is a coming race war? Do you have a stockpile of guns and ammo to fend off the non-whites? Do you believe BLM has no basis for their campaign? If not then you are not who I am talking about. 

I don't hate all old white people. But there is a certain segment of that population that I see all over the news and the internet who are working over time to destroy any progress we make in this country because they are afraid and they are ignorant of the realities around them. 

That someone could say there is no KKK marching today all while shouting all the time about the Black Panthers or genuinely believe there are no militant white groups calling for the deaths of minorities is astounding to me. How deep of a hole do you have to live in to be completely unaware that those groups exist? That level of ignorance creates a problem. It really does.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> how many racial motivated killings have these klan members committed since 1970? How many white cops have been killed by farakahns followers since last month?


Read the links in my previous post. It's back a page. Sigh.....


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Do you believe there is a coming race war? Do you have a stockpile of guns and ammo to fend off the non-whites? Do you believe BLM has no basis for their campaign? If not then you are not who I am talking about.
> 
> I don't hate all old white people. But there is a certain segment of that population that I see all over the news and the internet who are working over time to destroy any progress we make in this country because they are afraid and they are ignorant of the realities around them.
> 
> That someone could say there is no KKK marching today all while shouting all the time about the Black Panthers or genuinely believe there are no militant white groups calling for the deaths of minorities is astounding to me. How deep of a hole do you have to live in to be completely unaware that those groups exist? That level of ignorance creates a problem. It really does.


Well since you brought up the ''race war'' talk I have to ask this of every one what do you think it would look like if it ever happens ? I have heard this talk most of my 50 plus years......


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Are you serious? And you don't think you are part of the problem......
> 
> Y'all routinely fry my mind.
> 
> ...


The first 2 guys were the same guy
So you are ok with the open black hate groups calling for the killing of cops and white people?
Anybody who believes in "white privilege" or "white entitlement" is fooling themselves.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

There is just no hope. No hope at all. Because you know what? You guys are going to explain how Dylann Roof, Wade Michael Page, Jerad and Amanda Miller and Frazier Glenn Miller weren't really tied to White Supremacy and yet you will double down on Farrakhan's influence even though the Houston shooter at least was mentally ill.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> The first 2 guys were the same guy
> So you are ok with the open black hate groups calling for the killing of cops and white people?
> Anybody who believes in "white privilege" or "white entitlement" is fooling themselves.


That's an absurd leap that doesn't even deserve a response. Obviously I am not for anyone killing anyone else for racial reasons. 

Anybody who doesn't acknowledge "white privilege" or "white entitlement" exists is fooling themselves.

Here's a link for you to replace the double one in the other post:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/u...llenges-perceptions-of-top-terror-threat.html



> In 2012, a neo-Nazi named Wade Michael Page entered a Sikh temple in Wisconsin and opened fire, killing six people and seriously wounding three others. Mr. Page, who died at the scene, was a member of a white supremacist group called the Northern Hammerskins.
> 
> 
> In another case, in June 2014, Jerad and Amanda Miller, a married couple with radical antigovernment views, entered a Las Vegas pizza restaurant and fatally shot two police officers who were eating lunch. On the bodies, they left a swastika, a flag inscribed with the slogan âDonât tread on meâ and a note saying, âThis is the start of the revolution.â Then they killed a third person in a nearby Walmart.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's not about "white" or "black", it's about Cops,killing Cops. Angry people being used by hateful people to kill Cops. Once the Cops are crippled, then the rest of the plan goes into action by the crook in the WH. There are many parts to the plan and it does follow a few old plans that worked with massive genocide.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Well count me a fool I do not acknowledge white privilege or white entitlement.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

no really said:


> Well count me a fool I do not acknowledge white privilege or white entitlement.


Same here. No free phone for me.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

where I want to said:


> I don't know if 'giving' is the correct word. Black citizens demanded, putting their bodies on the line, some white people helped. But the population mostly acquiesced to finally doing what was right. Grumbling and complaining but accepting none the less.
> We could use that much integrity now.


True. Could have made a better choice of words. But the point was, if the majority of people, out of that white majority, hadn't felt it was the right thing to do, it wouldn't have happened. So beating the "old white people" over the head now is rather hypocritical and counter productive.

I would like to see people just calm down and stop and think about the progress that has been made, and celebrate that, just a little. Instead of these constant "cry wolf" accusations of racism. Racism isn't really about social justice anymore, it's become an industry.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

42. Create the impression that violence and insurrection are legitimate aspects of the American tradition; that students and special-interest groups should rise up and use ["]united force["] to solve economic, political or social problems.

communist handbook 1962.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Do you believe there is a coming race war? Do you have a stockpile of guns and ammo to fend off the non-whites? Do you believe BLM has no basis for their campaign? If not then you are not who I am talking about.
> 
> I don't hate all old white people.


I see the distinct possibility of a race war on the horizon if sharpton, farakahns followers etc have their way. 

my guns and ammo are to protect me and mine from anyone or anything that may attempt to cause us harm. That would include non whites as well as whites, along with numerous members of the animal kingdom. I am not too concerned about trees, but have a couple of chain saws just in case. 

While I am quite sure many in the BLM movement think they have a basis for their nonsense, I do not believe there is any valid basis for it. The cops are simply doing their jobs to the best of their ability.

I am glad you don't hate all old white people, but am saddened that you hate some of us.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> So how many Black Panthers do you know? How many of their marches have you seen? If you live in Georgia you have most assuredly known a few Klan members in your 75 years.
> July 18th KKK march/rally:
> http://mic.com/articles/122500/15-gut-wrenching-photos-show-what-a-kkk-rally-looks-like-in-2015
> KKK upping recruitment 2014: http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/31/us/new-york-kkk-recruitment/
> ...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Read the links in my previous post. It's back a page. Sigh.....


Ok I went back and read your links. One white guy convicted of killing three other white guys, and an article about white supremacy. I honestly don't think anyone believes that there are no white idiots among us. My point was they aren't going out and killing people just because of their race or their occupation. Theire have been several such killings recently that appear to be racially motivated or simply because the victim was a cop.... And these killings are being committed by folks being spoon fed hatred by the sharpton farakahn crowd.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> There is just no hope. No hope at all. Because you know what? You guys are going to explain how Dylann Roof, Wade Michael Page, Jerad and Amanda Miller and Frazier Glenn Miller weren't really tied to White Supremacy and yet you will double down on Farrakhan's influence even though the Houston shooter at least was mentally ill.


You throw all the bad whites in one bucket while making excuses for the black bad guys.
I wonder what would happen if we just threw all bad guys into one bucket label it "Hateful bad guy" and leave it at that?
Why deny the influence hate groups and hate mongers like Farrahan, Obama and Sharpton have on the murders of cops and the increasing attacks on whites, not to mention riots and destruction of property?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

What is "*********** Music"?:hrm:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> Patchouli said:
> 
> 
> > So how many Black Panthers do you know? How many of their marches have you seen? If you live in Georgia you have most assuredly known a few Klan members in your 75 years.
> ...


This is what happens when you don't get your news from a legitimate source. You can honestly say you have no idea there have been multiple heavily reported KKK marches in your own state's capital. You. Blow. My. Mind. 

By the way I never said you were a liar. I said you knew some.  As in you probably had some friends and family members who were Klan members they just never told you. And they don't all wear sheets anymore. They just wear t-shirts with propaganda or a Confederate flag on it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> What is "*********** Music"?:hrm:


See the video I posted above. And the fact you know nothing about the evil people in your own race but all about other race's evils speaks volumes.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I for one have personaly known a KKK member(s),infact a grand dragon,used to babysit his youngest kid. at his compound. We in my old small town ran the KKK out. I never heard them say even one thing as the vile nastyness as I just heard in a montage on the radio-farracon,obama,sharpton,black panthers and BoweLmoventsMatter.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> There is just no hope. No hope at all. Because you know what? You guys are going to explain how Dylann Roof, Wade Michael Page, Jerad and Amanda Miller and Frazier Glenn Miller weren't really tied to White Supremacy and yet you will double down on Farrakhan's influence even though the Houston shooter at least was mentally ill.


Roof was mentally ill, too, but I still hope they fry him. Miller isn't sane, either, but he's another total waste of oxygen and I think he will get the death penalty. And he deserves it. He is in the penalty phase of his trial right now. (Yesterday he had to be removed from the courtroom twice, it's been a 3 ring circus)

These people are so screwed up to begin with, it just happened to be white supremacy that they fixated on. It could have been something else. They already had the flaw within them, the fuse was there, just waiting to be lit. 

That's why we need to tone down the rhetoric overall. Take a deep breath. Weak minded individuals who lack judgement and character can and do take things to extremes as seen in the examples above.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> See the video I posted above. And the fact you know nothing about the evil people in your own race but all about other race's evils speaks volumes.


Just have that video in your hip pocket? :rotfl:
The "KKK rally" in the link looked like maybe a dozen guys with flags
Were they chanting death threats?
I'm not saying there aren't bad guys of all colors, but I'm amazed that you ignore big problems and twist the conversation off in another direction.
Obviously, you don't think BLM is an issue, so they just kill cops, you don't care and will blame evil old white people for all the problems in the country.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> What is "*********** Music"?:hrm:


I have no idea, and am quite sure I don't wanna know!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I never heard of ***********. I just googled it and it shows Nazi symbols.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> I never heard of ***********. I just googled it and it shows Nazi symbols.


Ignorance, like bigotry does not discriminate, it comes in all colors.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Just have that video in your hip pocket? :rotfl:
> The "KKK rally" in the link looked like maybe a dozen guys with flags
> Were they chanting death threats?
> I'm not saying there aren't bad guys of all colors, but I'm amazed that you ignore big problems and twist the conversation off in another direction.
> Obviously, you don't think BLM is an issue, so they just kill cops, you don't care and will blame evil old white people for all the problems in the country.



No I went and looked up this stuff after y'all asked about it. You could do that too, Google is free. 

BLM does not kill cops. And you are confused as to what the "big problems" actually are if you think BLM is one of them.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> No I went and looked up this stuff after y'all asked about it. You could do that too, Google is free.
> 
> BLM does not kill cops. And you are confused as to what the "big problems" actually are if you think BLM is one of them.


Please enlighten me oh wise master... What is this big problem of which you speak?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> Roof was mentally ill, too, but I still hope they fry him. Miller isn't sane, either, but he's another total waste of oxygen and I think he will get the death penalty. And he deserves it. He is in the penalty phase of his trial right now. (Yesterday he had to be removed from the courtroom twice, it's been a 3 ring circus)
> 
> These people are so screwed up to begin with, it just happened to be white supremacy that they fixated on. It could have been something else. They already had the flaw within them, the fuse was there, just waiting to be lit.
> 
> That's why we need to tone down the rhetoric overall. Take a deep breath. Weak minded individuals who lack judgement and character can and do take things to extremes as seen in the examples above.


I agree with that. When the rhetoric gets too loud someone will take it too far. Just look at the guy set off by Glenn Beck a few years back. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/30/AR2010073003254.html


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> No I went and looked up this stuff after y'all asked about it. You could do that too, Google is free.
> 
> BLM does not kill cops. And you are confused as to what the "big problems" actually are if you think BLM is one of them.


BLM is killing cops
They are encouraging people to kill cops
Why are you denying it when it's plain as day?
I suppose you think Sharpton is not a professional bigot and riot organizer


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Please enlighten me oh wise master... What is this big problem of which you speak?


You aren't interested and I am not wasting my time. I have posted a pile of links and you aren't reading any of them.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> BLM is killing cops
> They are encouraging people to kill cops
> Why are you denying it when it's plain as day?
> I suppose you think Sharpton is not a professional bigot and riot organizer


Prove it. You asked for proof and I gave you plenty of links. Your turn.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> I agree with that. When the rhetoric gets too loud someone will take it too far. Just look at the guy set off by Glenn Beck a few years back.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/30/AR2010073003254.html


So Glenn Beck speaking the truth sets people to kill but black activists chanting about killing cops, or LF telling 10,000 people to go kill a white person is just nothing wrong?
No wonder this country is in the state it's in.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Prove it. You asked for proof and I gave you plenty of links. Your turn.


Plenty out there, but you won't look, or you'll deny it
You have your mind made up and you won't change it because of your own bigotry.
You don't even have to dig back several years for an opinion peace
http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...sts-chant-pigs-in-a-blanket-after-cop-murder/

https://www.thefederalistpapers.org...rdered-days-after-blm-called-for-killing-cops

http://dailycaller.com/2015/01/23/k...s-black-lives-matter-during-sentencing-video/

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/jan/22/detroit-man-who-murdered-two-white-teens-declares-/

http://www.inquisitr.com/2378462/te...-killer-shannon-miles-linked-to-sandra-bland/

http://www.infowars.com/inspiration...r-is-on-the-fbis-most-wanted-terrorists-list/


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> You aren't interested and I am not wasting my time. I have posted a pile of links and you aren't reading any of them.


But I have read them. I am interested in knowing what you think the problem is all about today in our country. I have a fair grasp of what our big problems of the past were. Today there seems to be new things going on.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> So Glenn Beck speaking the truth sets people to kill but black activists chanting about killing cops, or LF telling 10,000 people to go kill a white person is just nothing wrong?
> No wonder this country is in the state it's in.


I still haven't seen any proof those things happened.....

The real question here though is your assumptions. Black guy kills white cop and what do we hear? HATE CRIME!!!!! RACE RIOTS!!!!! THEY ARE COMING TO KILL US!!!!! 

White cop kills black man and what do we hear from the exact same people? Well now we need to wait until all the facts are in because you know that person looked like a thug to me and the police wouldn't have killed him unless he was doing something wrong. And you shouldn't ever run or speak or move or twitch with the police because they may just kill you and that's okay because it's just their job and blah, blah, blah. 

The hypocrisy is astounding.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> This is what happens when you don't get your news from a legitimate source. You can honestly say you have no idea there have been multiple heavily reported KKK marches in your own state's capital. You. Blow. My. Mind.
> 
> By the way I never said you were a liar. I said you knew some.  As in you probably had some friends and family members who were Klan members they just never told you. And they don't all wear sheets anymore. They just wear t-shirts with propaganda or a Confederate flag on it.


I might, blow, blow your mind. Savannah and Atlanta are like a world apart instead one being on top of the state and one being on the bottom. Differences in people are like night and day in the two cities. Our coastal area might as well be in a different state. We get state money last of all even for our state supported universities and roads , especially. We finally got a highway all the way across town finished and it took 35 years to finish it. We can use this annex finally now or we have to use the streets with all of the red lights and stop signs that have been here for 75 years. If we did not have news channels and internet we would never know what is going on in Atlanta. If it were not for the cars, you could go downtown and think that you are back in the 1800's. 
I asked my DH and he said no way would we have ever known anybody in the KKK. We still have a lot of friends and former classmates that we have known for 70 years none of them are suspect. We know a lot boaters here that we used to socialize with, black and white. None of them fit the description either.

I cannot think of any reason that we would have to know about *********** or KKK marches in Atlanta. That is for the Atlanta police to worry about.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Prove it. You asked for proof and I gave you plenty of links. Your turn.


It's all over the news,tv even and the Cops and Sherriffs are pretty vocal about it. Just heard one directly blame obama, the news lady kinda cringed over that one.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Ignorance, like bigotry does not discriminate, it comes in all colors.



I cannot think of one reason that I need to know anything about ***********. If I start going to any of those links, hackers may suspect that I am one of them.:hrm: My IT geek son tells me not to go to any website that pushes any kind of violence or lawbreaking. He's got 3 different security systems on my computer.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> I still haven't seen any proof those things happened.....
> 
> The real question here though is your assumptions. Black guy kills white cop and what do we hear? HATE CRIME!!!!! RACE RIOTS!!!!! THEY ARE COMING TO KILL US!!!!!
> 
> ...


the thing is that sometimes cops do end up having to kill criminals, white criminals as well as black. They aren't picky. I have not seen many white protests calling for the killing of cops when they take out a white criminal.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> I cannot think of one reason that I need to know anything about ***********.


me neither.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I still haven't seen any proof those things happened.....
> 
> The real question here though is your assumptions. Black guy kills white cop and what do we hear? HATE CRIME!!!!! RACE RIOTS!!!!! THEY ARE COMING TO KILL US!!!!!
> 
> ...


So are closed minds -

I don't mix and mingle a lot - I'm now and old white person. The town I now live in is almost all white. Gee, I feel like I should somehow be beating myself with a whip, or trying to turn myself into the police - or some such thing.
I'm convicted - already. 

I really never knew I was such a hateful person that I wanted churches shot up, black people killed. It just proves it takes some really smart person to tell me what I think and feel.

White people, as a whole, do not seem to be very demonstrative. We don't do much marching, protesting, etc.

As to the young man who shot up the Church - does anyone - really anyone believe that person was anything but totally off his rocker??? 

I believe we can be headed for some trouble if we allow ourselves. Which, of course, is what is desired by the ones perpetrating this and encouraging this. 

When we see tanks rumbling through our streets and helicopters hovering over our homes, we will know those promoting have achieved their goal.

At that time, "No lives will matter."


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Plenty out there, but you won't look, or you'll deny it
> You have your mind made up and you won't change it because of your own bigotry.
> You don't even have to dig back several years for an opinion peace
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...sts-chant-pigs-in-a-blanket-after-cop-murder/
> ...



It would help if you picked a legitimate news source instead of rightwing loonie sites. 

The pigs in a blanket chant is offensive and needs to stop. The guy in Detroit is an offensive troll. The Breitbart and Federalist links are hearsay. Somebody heard somebody say something on the radio. The Inquisitr article again cites chants supposedly heard at a rally. Those are not facts they are hearsay and gossip. 

The Sheriff in the case of the Houston deputy was incredibly irresponsible linking it immediately to BLM and he should be fired for obvious bigotry and bias. 

All of your links just keep reporting gossip from the other ones. It's a round of Breitbart said, Daily caller said, etc. There are no facts at all in these links. And then you topped it off with Alex Jones. :smack

So what are the facts? First we know the Houston murderer had a history of mental illness. 



> Houston (CNN)The suspect in the slaying of Texas sheriff's Deputy Darren Goforth was found mentally incompetent in 2012 to stand trial on a felony assault charge, a prosecutor said Monday.
> 
> About three years ago, Shannon J. Miles was charged with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon after fighting a man at an Austin homeless shelter over the TV remote control, said Joe Frederick, a prosecutor in Travis County, Texas.
> Miles kicked and punched the victim, injuring his face, back and head, Frederick said. The deadly weapon used in the assault was his hands.
> Before trial, Miles was found mentally incompetent and sent to North Texas State Hospital in Vernon for six months, Frederick said. He was found to be competent and sent back to Travis County for trial, but prosecutors could not find the assault victim and the case was dropped, Frederick said.


 http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/31/us/texas-deputy-killed-gas-station/

We don't know why he did it. We may never know. Was it possible he was agitated by rhetoric? Yes. Is it possible he had a psychotic break? Yes. 

But the question to ask yourself is pretty simple. Do we have to wait for all of the facts and the investigations to be done before we rush to judgment or not? And if we do have to wait how do you personally apply that? Because if you say that when a white cop kills a black person but not when a black person kills a white cop you have a problem.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> me neither.


Because if you only care about what other races do and not your own at best you are a hypocrite and at worst a racist. Period. Start with your own people and work your way out from there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> It would help if you picked a legitimate news source instead of rightwing loonie sites.
> 
> The pigs in a blanket chant is offensive and needs to stop. The guy in Detroit is an offensive troll. The Breitbart and Federalist links are hearsay. Somebody heard somebody say something on the radio. The Inquisitr article again cites chants supposedly heard at a rally. Those are not facts they are hearsay and gossip.
> 
> ...


and you put up cnn site , communist news network...:smack


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Trixie said:


> So are closed minds  -
> 
> I don't mix and mingle a lot - I'm now and old white person. The town I now live in is almost all white. Gee, I feel like I should somehow be beating myself with a whip, or trying to turn myself into the police - or some such thing.
> I'm convicted - already.
> ...


You guys are killing me here. White people have been marching and pitching fits ALL SUMMER! How do you not know this? I am not being mean I just don't understand how it is possible to not know these things. We discussed it right here in GC. Remember all that Confederate flag fuss? The KKK and other white supremacist groups marched and held rallies all over the country. 

And I am assuming you just mean white people don't march and protest about racial issues because they are pretty vocal and they love protesting about all sorts of things. You may have heard of a little group called the Tea Party? They even like to dress up at their protests. Then you have the pro-lifers. They like to carry huge gory pictures. Pretty hard to miss. I could go on. 

And again if Dylann Roof was not hopped up on racism he was just crazy then you have to apply the same judgment to Shannon Miles. He was just a lunatic. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> But I have read them. I am interested in knowing what you think the problem is all about today in our country. I have a fair grasp of what our big problems of the past were. Today there seems to be new things going on.


Let me start a new topic.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

7thswan said:


> and you put up cnn site , communist news network...:smack


Better than the guy who believes Obama is a reptilian doncha think? Or maybe you have proof of that too......


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Because if you only care about what other races do and not your own at best you are a hypocrite and at worst a racist. Period. Start with your own people and work your way out from there.


You have been on this site long enough to know me a bit better than that. I am neither a hypocrit nor racist. I am well aware that both do exist and they are not bound by color. As I posted earlier neither ignorance nor bigotry discriminate, they come in all colors.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Let me start a new topic.


That would be good.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> You have been on this site long enough to know me a bit better than that. I am neither a hypocrit nor racist. I am well aware that both do exist and they are not bound by color. As I posted earlier neither ignorance nor bigotry discriminate, they come in all colors.


Which is why I gave you the benefit of the doubt at the start.  I have been genuinely perplexed by your view here.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Better than the guy who believes Obama is a reptilian doncha think? Or maybe you have proof of that too......


That would be Valeri Jarett, not sure what obama is yet, something without a spine.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Because if you only care about what other races do and not your own at best you are a hypocrite and at worst a racist. Period. Start with your own people and work your way out from there.


What are you talking about when you say to Start with your own people and work your way out from there.

Do you mind saying if you are not caucasian? If do are just ignore the question.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> What are you talking about when you say to Start with your own people and work your way out from there.
> 
> Do you mind saying if you are not caucasian? If do are just ignore the question.


I gather patches is an American, beyond that makes little difference.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> You guys are killing me here. White people have been marching and pitching fits ALL SUMMER! How do you not know this? I am not being mean I just don't understand how it is possible to not know these things. We discussed it right here in GC. Remember all that Confederate flag fuss? The KKK and other white supremacist groups marched and held rallies all over the country.
> 
> And I am assuming you just mean white people don't march and protest about racial issues because they are pretty vocal and they love protesting about all sorts of things. You may have heard of a little group called the Tea Party? They even like to dress up at their protests. Then you have the pro-lifers. They like to carry huge gory pictures. Pretty hard to miss. I could go on.
> 
> And again if Dylann Roof was not hopped up on racism he was just crazy then you have to apply the same judgment to Shannon Miles. He was just a lunatic. You can't have it both ways.



Did you ever think about all that mess in Ferguson, Missouri started all of this racial stuff and it has only gone down from there? The Governor acted like a Wuss. The rioters and the looters ran wild and killed that little town. They hurt their own people by the losing their business and most did not have insurance to build back all because of the creep, Michael Brown, by bullying and stealing from that little man's store. He was a thug the whole time.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Which is why I gave you the benefit of the doubt at the start.  I have been genuinely perplexed by your view here.


I think your are more than likely just confused about what my views are.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I gather patches is an American, beyond that makes little difference.


 Whatever............... He has used some pretty strong comments to me but I am no believer in running to a moderator. He has not attacked me and I should be a big girl by now.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> What are you talking about when you say to Start with your own people and work your way out from there.
> 
> Do you mind saying if you are not caucasian? If do are just ignore the question.


Yes I am Caucasian. Mostly Irish with a bit of German and Scottish thrown in. And the red hair to go with it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Some do get passionate with their responses, but I agree there is no need to bother the mods with most of this. I have been posting here for over a decade and been in some pretty heated discussions, have yet to need a mods services.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, there are some who do attack and also generally deflect, use psychological ways to detract and try to confuse people. I would not call 
Patchouli one of those*. * He can be abrasive though.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> You guys are killing me here. White people have been marching and pitching fits ALL SUMMER! How do you not know this? I am not being mean I just don't understand how it is possible to not know these things. We discussed it right here in GC. Remember all that Confederate flag fuss? The KKK and other white supremacist groups marched and held rallies all over the country.
> 
> And I am assuming you just mean white people don't march and protest about racial issues because they are pretty vocal and they love protesting about all sorts of things. You may have heard of a little group called the Tea Party? They even like to dress up at their protests. Then you have the pro-lifers. They like to carry huge gory pictures. Pretty hard to miss. I could go on.
> 
> And again if Dylann Roof was not hopped up on racism he was just crazy then you have to apply the same judgment to Shannon Miles. He was just a lunatic. You can't have it both ways.


Oh, come on - you know what I mean. I could be wrong - no TV - but I haven't seen any of those people setting fire to towns, destroying personal property, etc. I could be corrected on that.

I think you know what I mean.

I pay no attention to the KKK, but do they advocate killing people or burning towns, etc. I mean as in present times?

Tea Party did they demonstrate? As in advocating violence - or perpetrating violence?

As for pro-lifers, yes they did protest - and do. I didn't see the pictures. Were they real pictures?

As I say, I could be corrected on this - 

There is demonstrating and protesting and then there is demonstrating and protesting, and you know the difference.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> I still haven't seen any proof those things happened.....
> 
> The real question here though is your assumptions. Black guy kills white cop and what do we hear? HATE CRIME!!!!! RACE RIOTS!!!!! THEY ARE COMING TO KILL US!!!!!
> 
> ...


Look in the mirror.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Trixie said:


> Oh, come on - you know what I mean. I could be wrong - no TV - but I haven't seen any of those people setting fire to towns, destroying personal property, etc. I could be corrected on that.
> 
> I think you know what I mean.
> 
> ...



Ah. No actually I assumed you meant what you wrote.  You mean rioting. And wanton destruction. And yes white people do that too. Sadly they generally do it when their favorite sports team loses or sometimes even when they win. But yes people of all races have a few bad apples in every crowd who use a legitimate protest as a cover to loot and destroy.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> It would help if you picked a legitimate news source instead of rightwing loonie sites.
> 
> The pigs in a blanket chant is offensive and needs to stop. The guy in Detroit is an offensive troll. The Breitbart and Federalist links are hearsay. Somebody heard somebody say something on the radio. The Inquisitr article again cites chants supposedly heard at a rally. Those are not facts they are hearsay and gossip.
> 
> ...


So the black guy who killed white people is mentally ill, but the white guy who killed black people is a white supremacist member of the KKK and the only way to go is ban a flag, vandalize some monuments and spread hatred?
Can you not see around your own bigotry long enough to see how lopsided this country is under the left?
You aren't stupid


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Ah. No actually I assumed you meant what you wrote.  You mean rioting. And wanton destruction. And yes white people do that too. Sadly they generally do it when their favorite sports team loses or sometimes even when they win. But yes people of all races have a few bad apples in every crowd who use a legitimate protest as a cover to loot and destroy.


Where have you seen white people riot in this country?
Did they burn down stores and loot their own neighborhoods?
Gonna need a link, and not some left wing crazies like MSNBC or CNN (Admitted to taking orders from the White House)


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank you obama... 

Race really mattered again in 2008... 

Is Michelle still proud.

When's al Sharpton going to visit the with house again

Sorry but vote for a pot stirrer and there is no improvement just decline.

Patch life is hard for everyone not because of skin, sex etc it's just away for some to excuse reality on something out of their control.

If you need help let us know cause the people your dogging would try to help. Attitude is a reason to avoid people cause who wants to be around bitter angry person.
... that is not racist that's plain smart.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-new-hampshire-pumpkin-riots-20141019-story.html

*Riot breaks out at New Hampshire pumpkin festival*


> It wasn't the pumpkins they were smashing.
> A quaint pumpkin festival in New Hampshire ended with tear gas, street fires and at least one flipped car on Saturday as mobs of college students and young people turned parts of the town of Keene into a free-for-all.
> Social media footage from the scene showed revelers destroying street signs, throwing glass bottles, pushing barricades and hurling curses at the police.
> It's just like a rush. You're revolting from the cops. ... It's a blast to do things that you're not supposed to do. - Steven French, 18, to the Keene Sentinel
> ...


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Where have you seen white people riot in this country?
> Did they burn down stores and loot their own neighborhoods?
> Gonna need a link, and not some left wing crazies like MSNBC or CNN (Admitted to taking orders from the White House)



Have to agree with Cornhusker on this along with Daily Kos, Salon, Huffpo and all of the usual suspects.

Football fans burning things after games usually burn their own things. They bring their sofas out into the street. They don't loot stores or shoot up cop cars and then burn them once they have turned them over like they did in Baltimore. Even the school kids were throwing bricks at cops and some were hurt. (cops)


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...6?hootPostID=87d4c009c99faa542c449f243b2dd7c2


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> Have to agree with Cornhusker on this along with Daily Kos, Salon, Huffpo and all of the usual suspects.
> 
> Football fans burning things after games usually burn their own things. They bring their sofas out into the street. They don't loot stores or shoot up cop cars and then burn them once they have turned them over like they did in Baltimore. Even the school kids were throwing bricks at cops and some were hurt. (cops)


Really? Now you are defending white rioters and looters. Alrighty then. And really you balk at CNN with the sources you generally post. :hysterical:

I am lost for words. I have never used any of the sources you listed above. I have also never used the fruitloop right winger sites that Cornhusker used either. CNN is bad but Alex Jones is hunky dory.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

These people you are showing are just idiots ,like they say, I went to a fist fight and a hockey game broke out...these are not like the BLM group. You should read up, because this group is not doing Black people any favors by promoteing and acting in the way they are.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I really would love to know though and this is an honest genuine question: how do you manage to so completely isolate yourselves from reality the way you do? I really am starting to believe alternate universes that periodically overlap are the only possible explanation. And I am not being facetious here. It's really like we live in 2 entirely different countries. It's just bizarre sometimes.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> I really would love to know though and this is an honest genuine question: how do you manage to so completely isolate yourselves from reality the way you do? I really am starting to believe alternate universes that periodically overlap are the only possible explanation. And I am not being facetious here. It's really like we live in 2 entirely different countries. It's just bizarre sometimes.


Anybody who doesn't agree with your hate filled views of the world is just wrong huh?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Anybody who doesn't agree with your hate filled views of the world is just wrong huh?


I am not talking about agreement here. I am talking about all of the stuff y'all don't even know is happening. 

And you know when I made my first post in this thread I was angry and I said hate and that was wrong. Wrong for me to say it and wrong because really I don't hate any old white people. I hate the fact though that you live in the world you perceive to be real. That you fear others. That you feel you need bunkers to hide in for when the evil hordes come to get you. That's just sad.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Could be we are just that far apart in our views about politics.

Some of mine and hubby's best friends are as far to the left as anybody can get. We can tease each other and never have had a cross word ever....
I am much more conservative than I used to be. I was a moderate before Clinton although Clinton was not nearly as bad as Obama. 

We are probably political opposites and it is likely not to change. We could probably find some common ground on some other topics.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> I am not talking about agreement here. I am talking about all of the stuff y'all don't even know is happening.
> 
> And you know when I made my first post in this thread I was angry and I said hate and that was wrong. Wrong for me to say it and wrong because really I don't hate any old white people. I hate the fact though that you live in the world you perceive to be real. That you fear others. That you feel you need bunkers to hide in for when the evil hordes come to get you. That's just sad.


We are talking about things being done delibertaly. BY OUR GOVERNMENT.
Ok , now you can tell ME, I don't even know what is happening....

Ps. I don't have a bunker and I'll never hide, I'll stand my ground.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

7thswan said:


> We are talking about things being done delibertaly. BY OUR GOVERNMENT.
> Ok , now you can tell ME, I don't even know what is happening....
> 
> Ps. I don't have a bunker and I'll never hide, I'll stand my ground.


I think that is the biggest thing that we have between us and the libs.

I do know some libs who definitely do not think Obama has been a good president and will admit when he had done things going against the Constitution. I have never heard anyone here say that he has done anything wrong. Usually they just don't talk about him at all.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Patchouli said:


> Because if you only care about what other races do and not your own at best you are a hypocrite and at worst a racist. Period. Start with your own people and work your way out from there.


YH says he has no need for a mod and this kind of thing stands. So, I hope you'll at least be able to take the same back.
I'm sick of the "y'all" and "you people" you keep using in this thread. It seems like you've lost all access to reason in this thread. 

I think you have simultaneously condemned yourself and everyone you are frustrated with. You post your proof and accuse everyone else of denial. The others post their proof, and you deny. 

That 2 sided comparison shot you posted was ridiculous. The idiots in the side that is supposed to appear to be white people contained all sorts of folks. But because it was obviously not full of dark people, it's okay to use a group of people as the opposite of black.

It was meant to provide an illusion, and you bought it. 

Sports fans? Are you kidding? Are you trying to say that all sports fans are white? There are dark folks in some of those pictures easily identified.

Stupid sports fans are one thing. Calling for death of law enforcement is another world. 

By using some of the broad terms and phrases in this thread, you have really put down millions of really good people, of several colors. You've called a lot of people the root of the problem, the reason for deaths, the reason for violence, etc. 

I don't know if you are having a particularly bad day, or something race related just hit you recently or what. But even though I strongly disagree with you a lot from an opinion standpoint, I would not have thought you would show this much refusal to what is going on.

If you perceive that BLM has not encouraged a lot of the violence, and yes, some outright murders, then there is no news source or factoid that will change that. 

Since I've been typing here, I see you have posted how baffled you are at the differences of people's opinions.

I think I understand just how baffled you are, just from the opposite side. I do not understand the failure to see the other point of view. I guess it's just at an impasse, and that's that.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Yes I am Caucasian. Mostly Irish with a bit of German and Scottish thrown in. And the red hair to go with it.


Ha- that's the problem. Red hair.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Yes I am Caucasian. Mostly Irish with a bit of German and Scottish thrown in. And the red hair to go with it.


Ha- that's the problem. Red hair. Unreliable. Excitable. 

But now that I think on it- I have known a few black women with red hair. And freckles to go with it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> I think that is the biggest thing that we have between us and the libs.
> 
> I do know some libs who definitely do not think Obama has been a good president and will admit when he had done things going against the Constitution. I have never heard anyone here say that he has done anything wrong. Usually they just don't talk about him at all.


Ya, it's real cute with my Mom. She whispers so my Dad won't hear, "what's going on, everythings a mess...."
Both of them voted for the fraud,now the regret..


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Ah. No actually I assumed you meant what you wrote.  You mean rioting. And wanton destruction. And yes white people do that too. Sadly they generally do it when their favorite sports team loses or sometimes even when they win. But yes people of all races have a few bad apples in every crowd who use a legitimate protest as a cover to loot and destroy.


I do think we can tell the difference between silly people who riot because of a sports team - but they are all white??? 

You can slice this anyway you want, and I'm not condoning any bad action - but you know and we all know - there is a big difference here. 

Those who are condoning it, attempting to excuse it, will be the recipient of the bad times that result.

What has been happening lately is very dangerous, destructive and we are all going to reap the whirlwind.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Really? Now you are defending white rioters and looters. Alrighty then. And really you balk at CNN with the sources you generally post. :hysterical:
> 
> I am lost for words. I have never used any of the sources you listed above. I have also never used the fruitloop right winger sites that Cornhusker used either. CNN is bad but Alex Jones is hunky dory.


You have never heard of Daily Kos, Salon and Huffington Post?
I do post some CNN and also some NBC. I don't post anything from MSNBC. That is a nuthouse network even though they are gradually getting rid of a lot of the nuts.

I don't read Alex Jones. Patchouli, I can't understand your anger at people who say or believe things that you don't agree with.
What the people who are out to kill police are doing is some very bad stuff. The president should call them out. It is past being serious!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Anger.. a dangerous emotion...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gapeach said:


> Could be we are just that far apart in our views about politics.
> 
> Some of mine and hubby's best friends are as far to the left as anybody can get. We can tease each other and never have had a cross word ever....
> I am much more conservative than I used to be. I was a moderate before Clinton although Clinton was not nearly as bad as Obama.
> ...


I know more about what goes on than you think, but this thread is about BLM and their racist hate.
But you decided to blame "old white people" for everything.
Don't you think it's high time people took the blame for their own actions, including Obama and his hate squad?

Ooops..meant to quote this


Patchouli said:


> I am not talking about agreement here. I am talking about all of the stuff y'all don't even know is happening.
> 
> And you know when I made my first post in this thread I was angry and I said hate and that was wrong. Wrong for me to say it and wrong because really I don't hate any old white people. I hate the fact though that you live in the world you perceive to be real. That you fear others. That you feel you need bunkers to hide in for when the evil hordes come to get you. That's just sad.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

gapeach said:


> You have never heard of Daily Kos, Salon and Huffington Post?
> I do post some CNN and also some NBC. I don't post anything from MSNBC. That is a nuthouse network even though they are gradually getting rid of a lot of the nuts.
> 
> I don't read Alex Jones. Patchouli, I can't understand your anger at people who say or believe things that you don't agree with.
> What the people who are out to kill police are doing is some very bad stuff. The president should call them out. It is past being serious!


Don't be concerned. 
If you notice, there is a small (thank goodness) sector of our population that sides with or makes excuses for ANY sort of perverted, weird, or dangerous behavior that flies in the face of being civilized. And yet, they can perceive evil a mile away in the most simple or innocent of things said or done by civilized people. Know them by their fruits and ignore them.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Trixie said:


> I do think we can tell the difference between silly people who riot because of a sports team - but they are all white???
> 
> You can slice this anyway you want, and I'm not condoning any bad action - but you know and we all know - there is a big difference here.
> 
> ...


You guys have just proved everything I said here. You defend the people destroying property and rioting after a sports event as silly or it's not the same or I see a black person in their group! Well tell that to the person whose car got flipped over and set on fire because you know what? I doubt they were terribly amused. 

Not a thing is going to happen. But y'all will just freak out because the media winds you up for profit and you dance along to their tune. Nothing EVER happens. Jade Helm anyone? 

You are being used and manipulated and you pull the wool over your own eyes and hurt other people while you do it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> You have never heard of Daily Kos, Salon and Huffington Post?
> I do post some CNN and also some NBC. I don't post anything from MSNBC. That is a nuthouse network even though they are gradually getting rid of a lot of the nuts.
> 
> I don't read Alex Jones. Patchouli, I can't understand your anger at people who say or believe things that you don't agree with.
> What the people who are out to kill police are doing is some very bad stuff. The president should call them out. It is past being serious!


Did I say I have never heard of them? I said I never used them as a source. I am angry because you are hurting people. 

And President Obama has called them out. It's in one of those articles I linked. 

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/31/us/texas-deputy-killed-gas-station/



> President Obama made a condolence call Monday to Goforth's widow. Obama said he told Kathleen Goforth that he would continue to "highlight the uncommon bravery that police officers show in our communities every single day. They put their lives on the line for our safety.
> "Targeting police officers is completely unacceptable -- an affront to civilized society."


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Did I say I have never heard of them? I said I never used them as a source. *I am angry because you are hurting people. *
> 
> And President Obama has called them out. It's in one of those articles I linked.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/31/us/texas-deputy-killed-gas-station/


I haven't hurt anyone, at least not lately and even in my youth I never hurt anyone that didn't have it coming.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I haven't hurt anyone, at least not lately and even in my youth I never hurt anyone that didn't have it coming.


People are being hurt because of the attitudes of the people here and others like them. If you don't care or even believe that Black lives matter then how can we stop the deaths? We all have to be involved if we want things to change.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

poppy said:


> Don't be concerned.
> If you notice, there is a small (thank goodness) sector of our population that sides with or makes excuses for ANY sort of perverted, weird, or dangerous behavior that flies in the face of being civilized. And yet, they can perceive evil a mile away in the most simple or innocent of things said or done by civilized people. Know them by their fruits and ignore them.


 This black live matters carp is just that CARP~! It is the most racist thing that has happened in this country in many a year. ALL thanks to Obama and his administration they have CAUSED this. When they could have put a lid on it at the beginning, they didn't they just added fuel to the fire, and now it IS out of control and they The Administration has no idea how to stop it now.
They Blew it big time. Thanks Holden, thanks Obama and all the racist in the AWH at this point in time. 
And now because of this INSANE administration saying the cops should be help back is the Worst thing to come out of the Wh.
Now it is a all out WAR on officers in this country who now are so afraid to STOP this Black lives matter carp they are now getting killed~!
These are the same insane folks that started the stupoid Occupy movement now they have another cause that will get them attention on th even o-clock news but NOT in a good way.
Isn't desecrating the flag a Federal offense?????
Wiping ones hind end with the flag they should be Locked UP./ But nope not with this stupid way the officers ar enow being handcuffed for doing their job.
Nutz to this whole BLM racist movement and what is now going gone in the county because of what this administration has created *Hatred*~!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> People are being hurt because of the attitudes of the people here and others like them. If you don't care or even believe that Black lives matter then how can we stop the deaths? We all have to be involved if we want things to change.


Maybe we could teach them not to commit crimes, or if they do not to do stupid stuff like attacking the cop that catches them, that was always kind of a no brainier for me. When the man with the gun and badge says jump, I jump, we can get to how high later. That philosophy has kept me alive for sixty four years.

And yes all lives matter, that has never been up for question.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> You guys have just proved everything I said here. You defend the people destroying property and rioting after a sports event as silly or it's not the same or I see a black person in their group! Well tell that to the person whose car got flipped over and set on fire because you know what? I doubt they were terribly amused.
> 
> Not a thing is going to happen. But y'all will just freak out because the media winds you up for profit and you dance along to their tune. Nothing EVER happens. Jade Helm anyone?
> 
> You are being used and manipulated and you pull the wool over your own eyes and hurt other people while you do it.


Who's making excuses?? I didn't see anyone excusing it.

What I did see was the pointing out it is nothing like a group calling for killing and wholesale burning of neighborhoods and communities.

No, I'm not excusing those sports rioters - I think they should all be convicted and forced to repay the damages - then have some counseling.

I did ask if they all were white. That was mentioned because I said white people are not as demonstrative. I really meant in the case of wrongs being done - and they aren't. The idea of sports rioters was put out there to show white people do riot - but it wasn't a white thing - 

Don't suggest the media is winding me up - I see it for what it is - others may think they just 'report the news' - I haven't for at least 40 years.

The ones who are defending this are the ones being manipulated - certainly the ones doing this are being manipulated - 

What about Jade Helm?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> People are being hurt because of the attitudes of the people here and others like them. If you don't care or even believe that Black lives matter then how can we stop the deaths? We all have to be involved if we want things to change.


Those people you "claim" are hurt by non racists who see no difference in the murder of a person because of race..... they need mental health ... I hope unlike the news man that "those people" do not do the wrong thing and cause physical harm to anyone. 

Some of this stance seems unbalance. Sorry, I don't rank a murder by race I believe it would be wrong to first find out the race to determine if that death warrant caring about.

I maybe off but it seems you feel that the majority of people care about the race of people.... I see that people care about the behavior people. The choice they have made.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...eason-his-minute-long-message-is-going-viral/
US
Black Activist Was Working Out When He Learned Texas Deputy Had Been Executed &#8212; He Issued This &#8216;Challenge&#8217; to Obama on the Spot
Sep. 1, 2015 8:03am	Billy Hallowell
48.3K
SHARES
Share ThisTweet This
A video that features black activist Joe Evans, the former vice-chairman and executive director of the Jefferson County Republican Party in Texas, calling for President Barack Obama to &#8220;denounce the black lives matter movement&#8221; has gone viral.

Evans, who is running for Jefferson County Commissioner, posted the clip on his Facebook page on Saturday after learning a bout the murder of Harris County Sheriff&#8217;s Office Debuty Darren Goforth on Friday night.

&#8220;Unfortunately, my workout was cut short when I saw that another officer was assassinated last night,&#8221; Evans said in the short clip. &#8220;And many people will blame it on us not taking a serious approach to mental health, or we need stricter gun laws.&#8221;

He continued, &#8220;But I think we should start by denouncing the black lives movement.&#8221;

YouTube
YouTube
Evans went on to say that it is problematic for any one group to publicly proclaim that &#8220;their lives are better than another group of peoples&#8217; lives,&#8221; and he issued a call to every leader in power, urging the replacement of &#8220;black lives matter&#8221; with &#8220;all lives matter.&#8221;

&#8220;I challenge every leader, starting with the president down to myself, to denounce the black lives matter movement,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It&#8217;s a racist movement &#8212; racist to the core &#8212; and it will only cause more division and more hate among Americans.&#8221;

Evans added, &#8220;Let&#8217;s stay united.&#8221;

The video has been viewed more than 490,000 times on Facebook, and thousands of times on YouTube as well. Watch it below:


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> People are being hurt because of the attitudes of the people here and others like them. If you don't care or even believe that Black lives matter then how can we stop the deaths? We all have to be involved if we want things to change.


People are being hurt, and will be hurt even more by the pretense that only black people have a grievance and because they are, they have the right to call for the killing of police officers or white people.

That is not good for any society and it hurts everyone, and it hurts the country.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am Pro Life.
All lives matter.
Old ones, new ones.
Pre-born, and death bed lives matter.
All colors, shapes and sizes, they matter too.

Every person, whom God Created, matters.

YES BLM is frustrating.
They are insighting violence against cops, but allow Planned Parenthood to kill their babies. 
That makes no dang sense to me.
More black lives are taken by Planned Parenthood than the police......by the thousands........and no BLM folks say a word.
What? That makes no sense.

If a Chinese or Greek group formed like BLM everyone would call them an "ethnic gang". 
A bunch of jack boot thugs, looking for attention; and they would swoop in and break this nonsense up.
BUT if an African American or Middle Eastern group pulls the same shenanigan?
Nope, hands off, lots of TV time, a lot of 'sympathizers' of the light skinned flavor come out and "speak for them".......it's a circus.

Yes. All Lives Matter.
Rise up a real leader, with a real voice, real solutions, real action.
Not some jack boot thug that can't speak in an intelligent manner, and insights violence and vengance.
THAT my friends is a gang.
And Police departments, have WHOLE task forces to handle such groups of folks.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> People are being hurt because of the attitudes of the people here and others like them. If you don't care or even believe that Black lives matter then how can we stop the deaths? We all have to be involved if we want things to change.


I want to commend you for your posts. My head is bloody, so I'm going to sit this one out, at least for awhile.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> People are being hurt because of the attitudes of the people here and others like them. If you don't care or even believe that Black lives matter then how can we stop the deaths? We all have to be involved if we want things to change.


Nobody said black lives don't matter (just the thread title)
Do they matter more than the rest of the people?
No, they don't.
We are hurting them by not going along with their calls to kill cops?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> People are being hurt because of the attitudes of the people here and others like them. If you don't care or even believe that Black lives matter then how can we stop the deaths? We all have to be involved if we want things to change.


But that is the very complaint being made- that demonstrators calling for vengence or targeting or wholesale berating police ARE responsible for police deaths. Yet you dismiss that connection totally.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

where I want to said:


> But that is the very complaint being made- that demonstrators calling for vengence or targeting or wholesale berating police ARE responsible for police deaths. Yet you dismiss that connection totally.


And repeatedly.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> "Pigs in a blanket" refers to cops in body bags.
> You are ok with that then?
> Why drag abortion doctors into this?
> Why not stay on subject?
> You are determined to defend BLM, so stick with it.


Yup. Cannot see why anyone would defend BLM...And make an analogy that someone said "abortion doc needed killing"? That's the SAME?? BWhaha! 
ONE person-here-on a forum does NOT equate to "HUNDREDS" of marchers over the country chanting about killing cops! Sometimes I wonder...what kind of message does it send to young folks...equating cop killing w/a lone comment by no one in particular...SMH. 

And WBC? What, are they a dozen slime balls? Who get drowned out whenever they pop up outta their rat hole. Never called for killings.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> This is exactly the sort of thinking that led to the need for BLM. Because old white folks get their panties in a wad every time the blacks get together and ask for justice. You are so convinced there will be a race war and whites will die, blah blah blah.
> 
> It's amazing to me that there hasn't been. People make me so angry. So angry. Sitting there in their little white entitled recliners whining about the coming race wars. Where do you think Dylann Roof got his ideas from? It was from old white people and their crazy blathering.


This is most insulting. As well as wrong on all counts.
But no one is surprised.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> And you know what where are the posts from the white folks here about the *********** groups? They routinely call for the death of minorities. They march and give speeches and put up billboards and websites pushing hate and anger and they have actually led to one of the worst massacres America has ever seen in Charleston. Maybe I missed it but I don't remember any of y'all posting a thread about the evils of White Supremacist groups. Not one stinking thread. So you tell me what that says about where you really stand.


Were there groups marching en masse on tv calling for deaths? We've ALL denounced any hate group whenever there's been ANY. 
KKK been out & about lately?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> This made my BS detector go off. Those "old white people" you are complaining about, are the ones who finally gave equal rights to the blacks and other minorities. If it hadn't been favored by the majority of whites at the time, who are the old whites now if they are even still alive, the civil rights act would never have been passed.


Post of the century award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> That's an absurd leap that doesn't even deserve a response. Obviously I am not for anyone killing anyone else for racial reasons.
> 
> Anybody who doesn't acknowledge "white privilege" or "white entitlement" exists is fooling themselves.
> 
> ...


So, ya got one 3 yrs ago, 1 last yr, no one marching en masse calling for black deaths & you're equating the BLM marches/chanting to those?
C'mon, man. Next you'll be calling the atheist who did the OKC bombing a Christian activist.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Yup. Cannot see why anyone would defend BLM...And make an analogy that someone said "abortion doc needed killing"? That's the SAME?? BWhaha!
> ONE person-here-on a forum does NOT equate to "HUNDREDS" of marchers over the country chanting about killing cops! Sometimes I wonder...what kind of message does it send to young folks...equating cop killing w/a lone comment by no one in particular...SMH.
> 
> *And WBC? What, are they a dozen slime balls? Who get drowned out whenever they pop up outta their rat hole. Never called for killings.*


WBC never called for killing, huh? Jonathan Phelps did. Watch the videos in the link- many christian leaders have called for the killing or beating of gays. But that's OK, right?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...urch-homosexuals-death-penalty_n_1955938.html


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> This is what happens when you don't get your news from a legitimate source. You can honestly say you have no idea there have been multiple heavily reported KKK marches in your own state's capital. You. Blow. My. Mind.
> 
> By the way I never said you were a liar. I said you knew some.  As in you probably had some friends and family members who were Klan members they just never told you. And they don't all wear sheets anymore. They just wear t-shirts with propaganda or a Confederate flag on it.


Its hard to say if any of us knew any...they were virtually all democrats. Ya know, the ones that went kicking & screaming to finally ok the civil rights laws. And the there was that D Boyd, longest congresscritter ever-former KKK.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Plenty out there, but you won't look, or you'll deny it
> You have your mind made up and you won't change it because of your own bigotry.
> You don't even have to dig back several years for an opinion peace
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...sts-chant-pigs-in-a-blanket-after-cop-murder/
> ...


Post of the week award.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Let's keep this in mind -

There's an agenda at play to create hatred between citizens of this country of different races. The agenda didn't start with us. It started in DC. If we lash out at the ignorant people who are beguiled by this web of deceit that has included huge sums of cash to fund the violence, we are in fact playing right along.

It's hard not to lash out. I'm disgusted by brutality on both sides but many of those fed up with the protesting are as blind to what is going on as those doing the protesting. 

When we speak our anger, we need to direct it where it belongs. The White House, the wealthy special interest "philanthropists" funding this nonsense and the entire system that would like nothing more than to cause such chaos that more than half this country would welcome a totalitarian police state at the end of the game.

There has been a thread about why all the mass murders... every day there are multiple articles on shootings in the news. Half are against police officers, the other half perpetrated by them. The division that it's supposed to cause should be so, so very obvious.

As with many other things that I find people naively supporting to their own detriment, I have to remind myself to feel sorry for those truly ignorant people who are deceived into being involved in the BLM scam. I have to remind myself not to lash out, because I know that if I do I become one more justification in their minds for blindly following this cause. 

The word that needs to be spread to and by both sides is - recognize your enemy. They are not your fellow countrymen... they are those who have the power and the means to propagandize a whole nation into hating one another.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I still haven't seen any proof those things happened.....
> 
> The real question here though is your assumptions. Black guy kills white cop and what do we hear? HATE CRIME!!!!! RACE RIOTS!!!!! THEY ARE COMING TO KILL US!!!!!
> 
> ...


There have been relatively few black people killed by cops that were NOT resisting arrest, going for cops gun, etc. Or are you one of the "hands up don't shoot" liars? If so, there's no talking to you. 

What we are ranting about are the #s of cops killed-JUST THIS YEAR! And what is the common denominator? Mobs calling for this very thing.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Trixie said:


> So are closed minds -
> 
> I don't mix and mingle a lot - I'm now and old white person. The town I now live in is almost all white. Gee, I feel like I should somehow be beating myself with a whip, or trying to turn myself into the police - or some such thing.
> I'm convicted - already.
> ...


Post of the week award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> You guys are killing me here. White people have been marching and pitching fits ALL SUMMER! How do you not know this? I am not being mean I just don't understand how it is possible to not know these things. We discussed it right here in GC. Remember all that Confederate flag fuss? The KKK and other white supremacist groups marched and held rallies all over the country.
> 
> And I am assuming you just mean white people don't march and protest about racial issues because they are pretty vocal and they love protesting about all sorts of things. You may have heard of a little group called the Tea Party? They even like to dress up at their protests. Then you have the pro-lifers. They like to carry huge gory pictures. Pretty hard to miss. I could go on.
> 
> And again if Dylann Roof was not hopped up on racism he was just crazy then you have to apply the same judgment to Shannon Miles. He was just a lunatic. You can't have it both ways.


You just aren't getting it.
Did ANY of those groups call for DEATH to anyone? ANY of 'em?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> My head is bloody, so I'm going to sit this one out, at least for awhile.


???
Hope it's nothing serious & you feel better soon.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> *So how many Black Panthers do you know? How many of their marches have you seen? If you live in Georgia you have most assuredly known a few Klan members in your 75 years.  *
> 
> July 18th KKK march/rally:
> http://mic.com/articles/122500/15-gut-wrenching-photos-show-what-a-kkk-rally-looks-like-in-2015
> ...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> People are being hurt because of the attitudes of the people here and others like them. If you don't care or even believe that Black lives matter then how can we stop the deaths? We all have to be involved if we want things to change.


Again, you've offended us all.

If YOU don't see that the BLM group is gonna have to acknowledge that black on black crime is FAR & AWAY worse than anything they've marched & chanted about, we cannot help you here. 
BLM is Black Lies Matter. We are Americans. ALL LIVES MATTER.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> WBC never called for killing, huh? Jonathan Phelps did. Watch the videos in the link- many christian leaders have called for the killing or beating of gays. But that's OK, right?
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...urch-homosexuals-death-penalty_n_1955938.html


And he's dead & no one is marching & on tv calling for gays deaths by the "HUNDREDS" nor have there been.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WBC is a group of Jack Boot Thugs, that misuse the Name of God, His Word, and manipulate the law of the land to accomplish their evil deeds.
PERIOD.

ANYONE who will "protest" a funeral with the vile disgustingness that they do?
Animals.
I don't give a Frank WHAT they 'claim they are' OR "who they claim to serve".

Their actions tell the whole story.
Jack. Boot. Thugs.
Period.
Period.
Period.

Their words, and their behavior makes the general public THINK 'all chrisitans' believe and think like they do.
The 'intelligent' general public, knows better, but they STILL are leery when they are around a 'christian.

SO if the BLM, jack boot thug's, keep up their nonsense, folks will start looking at EVERY black person w/ a hairy eye......because until a TRUE leader in the black community steps up, and shuts these fools down?
It's only gonna get worse......


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> WBC never called for killing, huh? Jonathan Phelps did. Watch the videos in the link-* many christian leaders* have called for the killing or beating of gays. But that's OK, right?
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...urch-homosexuals-death-penalty_n_1955938.html


Like who?
I don't know any Christians who put any stock in WBC
In fact, I don't know anybody of any faith that cares for them.
I don't know why you think it's necessary to bash Christians and make excuses for BLM who are _actually _chanting for the death of cops.
It must be your own hatred and bigotry coming to the surface?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Here's a black minister who speaks out against the racist BLM movement (interview starts at about 30 seconds into the 5-minute video): *
Minister to Black Lives Matter: 'Why Are You Not Cleaning Up Your Own Community?' 
Published on Aug 22, 2015

Johnathan Gentry, minister at West Angeles Church of God in Christ, yesterday said that presidential candidates should not be afraid of the âsuperficial, shallowâ Black Lives Matter movement.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EL3t1id42c[/ame]


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> And he's dead & no one is marching & on tv calling for gays deaths by the "HUNDREDS" nor have there been.


You're the one that said that the WBC never called for killing, right? You said, "And WBC? What, are they a dozen slime balls? Who get drowned out whenever they pop up outta their rat hole. Never called for killings."

Well, they did call for killing. Oh, so it matters how many are protesting now? My opinion is it matters a whole more to some people what color of person is protesting rather than what they're saying.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess the black minister, Jonathan Gentry as well as Charles Payne, are bigoted as well.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Post 241; gapeach.......

Talking about it on TV is dumb.
Get your backside UP.
Rally GOOD people who want to take their communities, and lives BACK.
Rally those who want to RISE UP and move forward.
Rally those who want to be a part of the solution NOT the problem.....

CALL OUT those who are counter productive.
THEN BY YOUR ACTIONS; show them, the better way. SHOW them the right way TEACH them HOW to fish; stop giving them fish.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Like who?
> I don't know any Christians who put any stock in WBC
> In fact, I don't know anybody of any faith that cares for them.
> I don't know why you think it's necessary to bash Christians and make excuses for BLM who are _actually _chanting for the death of cops.
> It must be your own hatred and bigotry coming to the surface?


I'm not making excuses for the BLM, I'm also not blaming them for every thing that happens in this country. 

Why don't you (*collective you*) and those that think like you (*collective you*) pour more gas on the smoldering pile? That's a great idea, isn't it? That way you (*collective you*) could ignite the race war that would "prove" Obama to be the racist, evil, thug war lord, whose ultimate goal is to make the US into a "3rd world cesspool" for his own amusement. ETA: That's what you (*collective you*) want, isn't it?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Post 241; gapeach.......
> 
> Talking about it on TV is dumb.
> Get your backside UP.
> ...


My community doesn't need to be taken back.... We never tolerated this sort of nonsense to begin with. We put our criminals in jail until they learn to be nice. It takes longer for some than others, some never seem to learn so they stay locked up.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> My community doesn't need to be taken back.... We never tolerated this sort of nonsense to begin with.


GOOD then the PERFECT place to find a leader is out of communities, like yours!!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not making excuses for the BLM, I'm also not blaming them for every thing that happens in this country.
> 
> Why don't you (*collective you*) and those that think like you (*collective you*) pour more gas on the smoldering pile? That's a great idea, isn't it? That way you (*collective you*) could ignite the race war that would "prove" Obama to be the racist, evil, thug war lord, whose ultimate goal is to make the US into a "3rd world cesspool" for his own amusement. ETA: That's what you (*collective you*) want, isn't it?


There it goes again ''race war''. That's the second time I've seen that term in this thread. I have heard it for most of my life and just don't see it happening.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> GOOD then the PERFECT place to find a leader is out of communities, like yours!!


I will get right on that.... After my nap.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> My community doesn't need to be taken back.... We never tolerated this sort of nonsense to begin with. We put our criminals in jail until they learn to be nice. It takes longer for some than others, some never seem to learn so they stay locked up.


Laura, are you saying that you don't think this minister in LA is doing any good by saying what he is saying? He lives in LA and he seems to know just what is going on there.
I understand exactly where he is coming from about cleaning your community up.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I will get right on that.... After my nap.


Well, unless you are an African American man, I don't think anyone's gonna listen to you......

Part of the solution, not the problem......


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

gapeach said:


> Laura, are you saying that you don't think this minister in LA is doing any good by saying what he is saying? He lives in LA and he seems to know just what is going on there.
> I understand exactly where he is coming from about cleaning your community up.



Words, Words, Words........too many dang words, not enough work.

Let your actions SPEAK, then use words to fill in the very small spaces.

Talk is cheap.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Words, Words, Words........too many dang words, not enough work.
> 
> Let your actions SPEAK, then use words to fill in the very small spaces.
> 
> Talk is cheap.


Did you listen to him and what he said about the candidates for president and that they should not be afraid?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

yes I listened.
Yes the minister is SPOT ON.
YES they are great words.

NOW ROLL YA DANG SLEEVES UP and get to work.
OPEN your mouth ONLY to call out and train up leaders.
Shut your mouth, and get to work.

Let everyone SEE by your actions.
Let everyone SEE the fruits, of the labor.

I so sick of talk


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> yes I listened.
> Yes the minister is SPOT ON.
> YES they are great words.
> 
> ...


He better ramp it up. I hear LA got the Olympics for 20something- I'm running out right now to make reservations for that hole above ground festival-NOT.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

SEE.......here's the deal.
Olympics are coming to LA.
CA will spend zillions of tax dollars to make a 'pretty' picture of LA.
Poor, run down communities and it's inhabitants will have NOTHING to be proud of or look forward too when the Oympics come because the city will make sure to keep them in the shadows, so that they do not 'mar' the 'pretty picture'.

Rise up.
Take your dang community back. ONE street at a time if you must.
BE a part of the solution. BE a part of the human race.
SHOW everyone you are not to be caged, corralled or hidden like an animal becasue you are NOT an animal.
You are part of the soulution. NOT part of the problem.

Ug.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Get over yourself, rise up, chose a right path, no matter the past.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> You said you were sitting this one out?


Maybe you should actually read what I posted. 

All those posts and you pick mine to respond to- should I be thrilled or worried?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not making excuses for the BLM, I'm also not blaming them for every thing that happens in this country.
> 
> Why don't you (*collective you*) and those that think like you (*collective you*) pour more gas on the smoldering pile? That's a great idea, isn't it? That way you (*collective you*) could ignite the race war that would "prove" Obama to be the racist, evil, thug war lord, whose ultimate goal is to make the US into a "3rd world cesspool" for his own amusement. ETA: That's what you (*collective you*) want, isn't it?


I am not in any collective.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> I am not in any collective.


Does this help? 

Full Definition of COLLECTIVE

1
: denoting a number of persons or things considered as one group or whole <flock is a collective word>

From: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/collective


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

po boy said:


> I am not in any collective.


Here's the commoncore version.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U[/ame]


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not making excuses for the BLM, I'm also not blaming them for every thing that happens in this country.
> 
> Why don't you (*collective you*) and those that think like you (*collective you*) pour more gas on the smoldering pile? That's a great idea, isn't it? That way you (*collective you*) could ignite the race war that would "prove" Obama to be the racist, evil, thug war lord, whose ultimate goal is to make the US into a "3rd world cesspool" for his own amusement. ETA: That's what you (*collective you*) want, isn't it?


Don't blame me (*collective me*) for the race war Obama is pushing for.
Is your suggestion to just ignore them?
Boys will be boys and all that?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I want to commend you for your posts. My head is bloody, so I'm going to sit this one out, at least for awhile.


Rereading.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Rereading.


A bloody head. Must not be as thick skinned as the collective we !


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You don't get to interpret posts that are directed at me.


I didn't interpret, just took it at face value.....it's a guy thing :goodjob:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Rereading.


I'm sorry. I'll point it out for you "_at least for awhile_"? Did that help?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Trixie said:


> Who's making excuses?? I didn't see anyone excusing it.
> 
> What I did see was the pointing out it is nothing like a group calling for killing and wholesale burning of neighborhoods and communities.
> 
> ...


The stuff y'all say is just killing me. What do whites have to protest about? That's the whole point here! These days life is pretty freaking cushy for white people so of course you don't see violent protests. The responses here just scream white entitlement. It's slapping you in the face. :sob:

Jade Helm was supposed to be the end of life as we know it as free Americans. Turned out it was just an ordinary military exercise. Which the thinking people here knew from the get go but the conspiracy minded were prepping their bunkers for Obama to take over the country in a military coup.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Maybe we could teach them not to commit crimes, or if they do not to do stupid stuff like attacking the cop that catches them, that was always kind of a no brainier for me. When the man with the gun and badge says jump, I jump, we can get to how high later. That philosophy has kept me alive for sixty four years.
> 
> And yes all lives matter, that has never been up for question.



This post proves you really don't have a handle on who is being killed or how or why. And a whole ream of facts I am tired of typing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Don't blame me (*collective me*) for the race war Obama is pushing for.
> Is your suggestion to just ignore them?
> Boys will be boys and all that?


You (collective you) will supply the gas tho, won't you? And then throw up your arms and ask, "What the heck happened"? In utter amazement when everything explodes in flame. SMH


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> The stuff y'all say is just killing me. What do whites have to protest about? That's the whole point here! These days life is pretty freaking cushy for white people so of course you don't see violent protests. The responses here just scream white entitlement. It's slapping you in the face. :sob:
> 
> Jade Helm was supposed to be the end of life as we know it as free Americans. Turned out it was just an ordinary military exercise. Which the thinking people here knew from the get go but the conspiracy minded were prepping their bunkers for Obama to take over the country in a military coup.


What do whites have to protest about? Well how about minority status breaks? Look at all the tax breaks, educational breaks and job breaks other ethnic groups get that whites do not. And that's how considering there are far more whites than any other so far more are being passed up. I have alot of white friends and family. None are rich, many are broke. But his what. Not much help to be found. Even through social services. Look at disability. The white to black ratio for approval is astounding. So while I'm against racial devides abs believe color should play no role, there are reasons to complian. Think about this. What if we had a white version of naacp? Or a WET. White entertainment network. Our an officially named white Congress. Or white entertainment awards. Our white miss America contest. We want to tear down racial walls yet let them exist every single day in plain view.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

So why are the whitest people (red heads) on here screaming the loudest about how miserable blacks in America are?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> There have been relatively few black people killed by cops that were NOT resisting arrest, going for cops gun, etc. Or are you one of the "hands up don't shoot" liars? If so, there's no talking to you.
> 
> What we are ranting about are the #s of cops killed-JUST THIS YEAR! And what is the common denominator? Mobs calling for this very thing.


Oh yeah let's see kids in parks playing with TOY guns. Children sleeping in their homes hit with flash bangs. People with IMAGINED guns. No guns are ever found. NO GUNS ARE EVER FOUND. 

You know who there is no talking to? People who have facts slapping them in the face and they refuse to look at them because they don't care or it doesn't fit their paradigm or deep down they are racists and they think THOSE people deserve what they get. 

You people will pitch a fit over a baker having to bake a freaking cake and yet say there is no discrimination when people are being SHOT in the streets like dogs. You will pitch a fit over fetuses and say 12 yo boys deserve to be shot in a park because you know he should have known better than to be a black boy in a park with a toy gun. 

You will excuse anything, overlook anything just to keep your little paradigm. Well you know what the Police are just going to keep ramping up and one of these days it will be your neighborhood they invade. Heaven help you then.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

HDRider said:


> So why are the whitest people (red heads) on here screaming the loudest about how miserable blacks in America are?


The real question to ask yourself is why don't you care as much about your fellow man as we do?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> The real question to ask yourself is why don't you care as much about your fellow man as we do?


Maybe I care more. 

Maybe I respect them more. 

Maybe I trust them to speak for themselves. 

Maybe I prefer that issues and grievances are dealt with without violence. That's just me. 

Or,

Maybe not. You do know best, at least according to you.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

None of the rhetoric matters until black on black crime is addressed. Children killed in their homes during drive by shootings and turf wars. Some white people puzzle me to no end, they seem to be determined to enable the small percent of minorities that bring down their own races.. 

A couple of other minorities I run around with said, please stop trying to help, unless you want to face the facts that there are really bad elements in all races. Deal with it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Maybe cause many of us warned that the president's actions, words, people he surrounded himself with were hate mongrels.

Maybe many of us are not racist and did not feel the need to vote for a racist to prove we weren't racist but rather avoided voting for an out right racist leader.

But, many pot stirring folks want power and the use what ever cheap labor and tactics they can grasps to cause the need to increase their power..

Played right into their hands .. so, the screamers guess what you have only shown that you lead with emotions and not logic... oh that the collective you thru out minus po.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I would rather be called a racist... falsely than to be one.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> You don't get to interpret posts that are directed at me.


Nope. Every person reading here gets to interpret each post how the heck ever they want.





Patchouli said:


> The real question to ask yourself is why don't you care as much about your fellow man as we do?


See? Like this bold interpretation, however insane it may be..


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

My neighborhood was invaded twice last week. The doors were kicked open and houses were robbed. It was on the same street but at different ends. Occupants were at work during the day. Policemen cannot be everywhere at once. I very much appreciate their presence when they come though in their cars.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

partndn said:


> Nope. Every person reading here gets to interpret each post how the heck ever they want.


Well, I meant that no one can interpret posts for me, but whatever. You can interpret posts directed at me anyway you'd like.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I still need to hear more on this impending race war. My office is in a town with a 70% black population. A black barber cut my hair Monday. All my tenants are black. The sheriff is black. The chief of police is black. Do I need to sell out and move ? Nah things have been quiet around here for years .....


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Well, I meant that no one can interpret posts for me, but whatever. You can interpret posts directed at me anyway you'd like.


Collective you or just you?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It is a similar ratio here. The biggest violent crime problem is black on black.
Just like the SSU student being shot in the student union center last Thursday night and later dying. The GBI stepped in to handle the investigation but so far, no suspects or any new leads. There were witnesses so somebody has to have a clue or a description. Some say witnesses are afraid of being targeted themselves if they say anything.

It is the same way downtown in drug areas. People are scared.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

TripleD said:


> I still need to hear more on this impending race war. My office is in a town with a 70% black population. A black barber cut my hair Monday. All my tenants are black. The sheriff is black. The chief of police is black. Do I need to sell out and move ? Nah things have been quiet around here for years .....


Nah is correct. All it takes is to be aware, then the choices are ours.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

HDRider said:


> So why are the whitest people (red heads) on here screaming the loudest about how miserable blacks in America are?


EASY NOW.......I pay big money to keep all my hair red!!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

TripleD said:


> I still need to hear more on this impending race war. My office is in a town with a 70% black population. A black barber cut my hair Monday. All my tenants are black. The sheriff is black. The chief of police is black. Do I need to sell out and move ? Nah things have been quiet around here for years .....


That is because you live in Mayberry.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I am part black and my grandfather was a white cop. I try not to beat myself up about it. :bouncy:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Farmerga said:


> I am part black and my grandfather was a white cop. I try not to beat myself up about it. :bouncy:


Oh my, I can't just imagine the arguments you have with yourself. I hope you are not a Gemini too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> Oh yeah let's see kids in parks playing with TOY guns. Children sleeping in their homes hit with flash bangs. People with IMAGINED guns. No guns are ever found. NO GUNS ARE EVER FOUND.
> 
> You know who there is no talking to? People who have facts slapping them in the face and they refuse to look at them because they don't care or it doesn't fit their paradigm or deep down they are racists and they think THOSE people deserve what they get.
> 
> ...


Real Life Award


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Real Life Award


This is your life?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> This is your life?


Can you clarify your statement. Please?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

7thswan said:


> Oh my, I can't just imagine the arguments you have with yourself. I hope you are not a Gemini too.


 
Not so much about that, but, when my descendent of slaves side gets to fighting with my descendent of slave owners side, it can get very heated.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Can you clarify your statement. Please?


It was rhetorical. 

That is not your life. That's not my life. That's not Pat's life. 

That is a composite of many sad events sepearated by time and space in a large country with rampant drug use and a abhorrently high rate of violence. 

Compressing them into a nasty picture is no one person's life and to portray it as such is as perverted as much of the nonsense posted here.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> It was rhetorical.
> 
> That is not your life. That's not my life. That's not Pat's life.
> 
> ...


OK. Thanks. Your opinion is noted.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> OK. Thanks. Your opinion is noted.


Thanks. 

That's all I ask.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> The real question to ask yourself is why don't you care as much about your fellow man as we do?


Sorry, but I care about your (our, collective our, collective your) fellow man than you do.

And we have black, white and reds in our family!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> This post proves you really don't have a handle on who is being killed or how or why. And a whole ream of facts I am tired of typing.


 cops and robbers! or should I say public servants and misguided victims of society? Again it's a no brainer.... The cops defend themselves as needed while doing their jobs, (catching criminals), the criminals who are spoiled brats that have grown up thinking they were being held back "by the man" feel all abused and picked on and shoot at cops. How much more am I missing?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> cops and robbers! or should I say public servants and misguided victims of society? Again it's a no brainer.... The cops defend themselves as needed while doing their jobs,
> 
> ?



But defending themselves is not their job. 

That's where they've gone wrong they have made defending themselves and their system into their primary objective.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> But defending themselves is not their job.
> 
> That's where they've gone wrong they have made defending themselves and their system into their primary objective.


Defending yourself is job #1


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I sure can't argue the issues thing but her insult was minor league. I enjoy reading a good insult someone has really put some thought into. The Brits can come up with some dandies. Here's my all time favorite epic flame:


You swine. You vulgar little maggot. You worthless bag of filth. As we say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour ---- out of a boot with instructions on the heel.

You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. I would rather kiss a lawyer than be seen with you. You're a putrescent mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. 

You are a bleating foal, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done. 

I will never get over the embarrassment of belonging to the same species as you. You are a monster, an ogre, a malformity. I barf at the very thought of you. You have all the appeal of a paper cut. Lepers avoid you. You are vile, worthless, less than nothing. You are a weed, a fungus, the dregs of this earth. And did I mention you smell? 

Try to edit your responses of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight. The evidence that you are a nincompoop will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it more rapidly. 

You snail-skulled little rabbit. Would that a hawk pick you up, drive its beak into your brain, and upon finding it rancid set you loose to fly briefly before spattering the ocean rocks with the frothy pink shame of your ignoble blood. May you choke on the queasy, convulsing nausea of your own trite, foolish beliefs. 

You are weary, stale, flat and unprofitable. You are grimy, squalid, nasty and profane. You are foul and disgusting. You're a fool, an ignoramus. Monkeys look down on you. Even sheep won't have sex with you. You are unreservedly pathetic, starved for attention, and lost in a land that reality forgot. 

And what meaning do you expect your delusionally self-important statements of unknowing, inexperienced opinion to have with us? What fantasy do you hold that you would believe that your tiny-fisted tantrums would have more weight than that of a leprous desert rat, spinning rabidly in a circle, waiting for the bite of the snake? 

You are a waste of flesh. You have no rhythm. You are ridiculous and obnoxious. You are the moral equivalent of a leech. You are a living emptiness, a meaningless void. You are sour and senile. You are a disease, you puerile, one-handed, slack-jawed, drooling, meatslapper. 

On a good day you're a half-wit. You remind me of drool. You are deficient in all that lends character. You have the personality of wallpaper. You are dank and filthy. You are asinine and benighted. You are the source of all unpleasantness. You spread misery and sorrow wherever you go. 

You smarmy lagerlout git. You bloody woofter sod. Bugger off, pillock. You grotty wanking oik artless base-court apple-john. You clouted boggish foot-licking twit. You dankish clack-dish plonker. You gormless crook-pated tosser. You churlish boil-brained clotpole ponce. You cockered bum-bailey poofter. You craven dewberry pisshead cockup pratting naff. You gob-kissing gleeking flap-mouthed coxcomb. You dread-bolted fobbing beef-witted clapper-clawed flirt-gill. 

You are a fiend and a coward, and you have bad breath. You are degenerate, noxious and depraved. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you, and I wish you would go away. 

I cannot believe how incredibly stupid you are. I mean rock-hard stupid. Dehydrated-rock-hard stupid. Stupid, so stupid it goes way beyond the stupid we know into a whole different dimension of stupid. You are trans-stupid stupid. Meta-stupid. Stupid collapsed on itself so far that even the neutrons have collapsed. Stupid gotten so dense that no intellect can escape. Singularity stupid. Blazing hot mid-day sun on Mercury stupid. You emit more stupid in one second than our entire galaxy emits in a year. Quasar stupid. Your writing has to be a troll. Nothing in our universe can really be this stupid. Perhaps this is some primordial fragment from the original big bang of stupid. Some pure essence of a stupid so uncontaminated by anything else as to be beyond the laws of physics that we know. 

I'm sorry. I can't go on. This is an epiphany of stupid for me. After this, you may not hear from me again for a while. I don't have enough strength left to deride your ignorant questions and half baked comments about unimportant trivia, or any of the rest of this drivel. Duh. 

The only thing worse than your logic is your manners. I have snipped away most of your of what you wrote, because, well... it didn't really say anything. Your attempt at constructing a creative flame was pitiful. I mean, really, stringing together a bunch of insults among a load of babbling was hardly effective... 

Maybe later in life, after you have learned to read, write, spell, and count, you will have more success. True, these are rudimentary skills that many of us "normal" people take for granted that everyone has an easy time of mastering. But we sometimes forget that there are "challenged" persons in this world who find these things more difficult. If I had known, that this was your case then I would have never read your post. It just wouldn't have been "right". Sort of like parking in a handicap space. I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow!

I need to print this and use it as replies in increments to certain people.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Get well?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeepers, Wally...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

get well.....​[/RI:bowtie:GHT]​


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> But defending themselves is not their job.
> 
> That's where they've gone wrong they have made defending themselves and their system into their primary objective.


If they let the criminals kill them, how are they going to protect and serve anyone? You can bet your bottom dollar that I would feel totally justified in take some thug to visit his maker if he meant to harm me or mine. I have a feeling you would too, why should we expect those we hire to stand between us and the criminals to do any less?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

TripleD said:


> I still need to hear more on this impending race war. My office is in a town with a 70% black population. A black barber cut my hair Monday. All my tenants are black. The sheriff is black. The chief of police is black. Do I need to sell out and move ? Nah things have been quiet around here for years .....


You know what fries my mind? All the people who liked ^^this^^ post have been the ones doubling down on the coming race wars...... :spinsmiley:


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> *You know what fries my mind?* All the people who liked ^^this^^ post have been the ones doubling down on the coming race wars...... :spinsmiley:


Actually, I was wondering what caused that. Glad you found the answer. There are still places where Jews/Arabs and Shiites/Sunnis live in harmony too but the big picture ain't so good.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So this morning, I am seeing on the news, that Taylor Swifts video doesn't have enough "people of color" in her new video; that her video "glorifies white privledge"......

OMG BECKY she is a (bad word) singer, making a video, CALM DOWN.
Just calm the blank down.

The black reporter, rolls her eyes and says "I just want to say "stop it".
(Meaning, stop making everything a b/w issue)

Funny, the "group" that is "denouncing" Taylor Swifts video? The president of this club is a "white gay guy".
What.

Galatians 5:15
If you bite and devour each other, watch out or you will be destroyed by each other.

Can we (collectively, like meaning ALL humans) just mind our own dang business, and just stop it......just stop it.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

gapeach said:


> That is because you live in Mayberry.


Not quite Mayberry Peach. Population around 6000. Police department of 25 men and women. Each one has a military issue M 16 as a duty rifle that get to carry home after work.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> You know what fries my mind? All the people who liked ^^this^^ post have been the ones doubling down on the coming race wars...... :spinsmiley:


Interesting that you keep track so closely...........


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Locked for cleanup.


----------

